# Consulta sobre filtrado de ruidos en amplificadores



## gaston sj (Jul 2, 2006)

hola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica.. me he armado un amplificador de 130w y cuando lo prendo se siente un soplido que no se de que pude  ser creo que es de masa pero conecto el potencimetro y se escucha un chillido cuando le subo o bajo el volumen aa los transistores de potencia son los 2n3055h y estan montados en su respectivo disipador                  


puedo ponerle otros transistores ala etapa para mas potencia ?? en paralelo ?? bue espero que me puedan ayudar salu2 gracias


----------



## Faraday (Jul 5, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en esto de la electronica.. me he armado un amplificador de 130w y cuando lo prendo se siente un soplido que no se de que pude  ser creo que es de masa pero conecto el potencimetro y se escucha un chillido cuando le subo o bajo el volumen aa los transistores de potencia son los 2n3055h y estan montados en su respectivo disipador
> 
> 
> puedo ponerle otros transistores ala etapa para mas potencia ?? en paralelo ?? bue espero que me puedan ayudar salu2 gracias




Hola,

Creo que te está oscilando.

Saludos.


----------



## reiser (Jul 8, 2006)

me parese que hay que recalcular las R de las bases del par complenentario,si puedes usar los transistores en paralelo para aumentar potencia pero tienes que cambiar el vcc y calcular todo el circuito


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 9, 2006)

graxias ya lo solucione salu2


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 9, 2006)

hola de buelta lo que susede que que cuado estan frios los transistores se siente el ruido y cuando calientan se va peroel potenciometro le pongo masa al punto medio del transformador y se siente ruido de estica un soplido (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)ese es el ruido y no como solucionarlo


----------



## Faraday (Jul 10, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola de buelta lo que susede que que cuado estan frios los transistores se siente el ruido y cuando calientan se va peroel potenciometro le pongo masa al punto medio del transformador y se siente ruido de estica un soplido (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh)ese es el ruido y no como solucionarlo



Hola,

Entonces no te está oscilando, se trata de ruidos de masa, y lamento comunicarte que hace falta tener mucha experiencia para eliminar esos ruidos de masa, que pueden provenir de muy diferentes motivos.

saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 12, 2006)

hola y muchas graxias por las respuestas que me mandaron  loque ise es conectar un cable bastante grueso desde  el punto medio del transformador y lo atornille al chasis y ahi le pongo todas las masas al los  potenciometros .... y le he hecho un mixer de 3 vias con control de graves y agu2 y cuando le subo el volumen con muchos graves se siente un ruido como (tratratra )es como si se pasara de un filtro pero lo que pasa que se satura el mixer y me manda la señal SATURADA AL AMPLI y no se como solucionarlo lo que he hecho es poner una resistencia de un mega ohm en paralelo con un condensador de 56 nanos pero se siente lo mismo bue espero que alguien me pueda ayudar salu2


----------



## granjero (Sep 30, 2006)

hola amigos, soy absolutamte un novato en esto de meter mano en la electronica pero me va mas o menos bien.

hace unos dias recupere un amplificador de estado solido marca BGH. como no tenia los cables con los "jacks" de año de la humedad, compre nuevas salidas para los parlantes.

anda bien y se escucha barbaro. pero cuando lo prendo hace ruido a masa!

o sea lo prendo y ace fmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmfmffmfm continuo!

cuando escucho musica no pasa nada porqu la musica tapa el ruido, pero entre cancion y cancion es muy molesto ese ruido!

que se puede hacer o como se soluciona el problema. yo imagino que debo conectar algo a tierra para para que descargue ese ruido pero no se nada de nada!  si alguinen sabe y me explica un poco lo agradecere y si no si me deja un link a algun lugar donde se explique.

si necesitan fotos del equipo lo desarmo y las subo!

salud!

y muchas gracias!


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 2, 2006)

La primera cuestión que se me ocurre es: loa cables que usaste para la ENTRADA al amplificador, son mallados?
Es decir, la señal que ENTRA a un amplificador, si pasa por un cable, debe ser un cable mallado (o apantallado, o como se llame). El mismo trae los cables de señal adentro y por fuera una malla, la cual debes conectar a tierra ("masa") para de esa manera evitar que el cable actúe como una antena y capte ruido del ambiente.

Supongo que alguien de por aquí te puedo indicar algunas cosas más, pero esa esa la primera a verificar en mi opinión...

Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## granjero (Oct 3, 2006)

marcelo, la entrada del equipo es rca y aunque este el equipo sin nada conectado a el , hace ruido al ser prendido.

lo que quiero saber es donde conectar la masa o tierra. o sea de donde a donde.

si quieren les subo una foto del amplificador por dentro. no lo hago ahora porque desarmarlo me da un poco de fiaca. pero si a alguien lo ayudaria eso, lo hago!

muchas gracias!


salud!


----------



## Xenon (Oct 3, 2006)

granjero dijo:
			
		

> marcelo, la entrada del equipo es rca y aunque este el equipo sin nada conectado a el , hace ruido al ser prendido....



Eso parece mas bien problema de contacto con el potenciometro de volumen del amplificador,
prueba limpiarlo!

para ello puedes utilizar algun Spray limpiador electrònico, se lo hechas y Yaaa!

saludos 8)


----------



## ElectroSven (Oct 3, 2006)

WenaS

Las masas debes conectarlas al negativo del circuito y a ser posible que todo cable antes del amplificador o preamplificador esten apantallado, o a falta de eso puedes trenzarlo con un cable que baya a masa.

Salu2 !


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 4, 2006)

Buenas! Hace un tiempo ya arme un amplificador de 100W, basado en 2 tda7294 puenteados entre si. El tema es que siempre tubo un problemita de ruido y ahora q ando con tiempo lo quiero solucionar. 
El ruido en si es una especie de brrr continuo que pienso q por ahi se debe a la fuente de alimentacion q esta incluida en la misma placa que el amplificador. Bue la cosa es q un profesor me dijo q fuera poniendoles capacitores en serie a la salida del amplificador para sacar el ruido, con un capacitor de 1uf le saco todo el ruido pero pierdo muchisimo los sonidos graves, por lo que fui aumentandole el capacitor hasta recuperar los sonidos graves, pero el problema es que tambien recupere el ruido =(. Asi q nose q hacer si seguir probando con capacitores en serie con el parlante o si alguien sabe de alguna otra manera de poder llegar a sacar el ruido. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## thors (Dic 4, 2006)

casi siempre las fuentes alimentacion son culpables de los ruidos que apararecen en los amplificador hechos en casa
deberas revisar o instalar mas condensadores a tu fuente o condensadores de 0,1µf en paralelo para eliminar ruidos de la fuente en ocaciones el propio taffo puede introducir magnetismo al amplificador  
tambien soldaduras con problemas  o susiedad en la placa proboca ruido

tambien puede ser que tu diseño del amplificador tenga ese nivel de ruido

espero ayudarte 
chauuuu


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> _Bue la cosa es q un profesor me dijo q fuera poniendoles capacitores en serie a la salida del amplificador para sacar el ruido[/i__]_


_

bue que profesores!!

_Fijate si tienes la posibilidad de usar un asciloscopio la pureza de la tension de alimentacion
que no tenga mucho ripple (rizado) , esto quizas lo puedas soluciomar colocando capacitores grandes en paralelo con la alimentacion

y sino el lazo de entrada al amplificador, cables mallados, pistas corta, cercania del transformador a la placa.

saludos_


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 4, 2006)

Buenas! Hoy logre instalar un programita q simula un osciloscopio asi q me puse y medi bien la salida del amplificador asi q aca adjunto la imagen (los valores de tensión no estan bien por q no esta calibrado el programa y la punta de osciloscopio no e suna cosa del otro mundo ) Como pueden llegar a observar la frecuencia es de 50Hz clavaditos, asi q supongo q debe ser por la fuente de alimentación o por el campo electromegnetico del transformador...  
Por el lado de alimentacion tengo la fuente es una fuente partida de +-20 y esta en la misma placa q el amplificador, uso capacitores de 4700uf x 50V (Vp 20V) y en paralelo a cada uno de los de 4700 tengo uno de 330nf. Por supuesto q en el momento de medir el riple algo tenia pero no pude saber bien cuanto por el tema q los valores de tensión no andan bien, probe de agregarle en paralelo a los capacitores otros de valores mas chicos de entre 470nf a 10nf pero el riple no cambiaba para nada.
Por el lado del campoe lectromagnetico uso un transformador de -+15V 20A, asi q supongo q debe llegar a generar bastante campo, puede ser q esto se me induzca directamente en la placa? tendria q ponerle una jaula de faraday al transformador? Cualquier ayuda es mas q bienvenida y desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## thors (Dic 5, 2006)

en general muchos amplificador que he visto usan transformadores del tipo toroidal 
para evitar el ruido por magnetismo
otra alternativa comun en equipos de audio son los filtros de red

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/filtrored/filtro_red.html#Es

si tienes a mano una fuente de computadora puedes extraer el filtro
( este filtro es para la alimentacion del traffo )

chauuuuu


----------



## mocho_zapato (Dic 17, 2006)

Bueno yo arme un circuitos Amplificador con el TDA 2009 y me ocurrio lo mismo, por mas que cambie la fuente a una regulada y estable, no cambia nada sigue con esa molestia, este ruido no lo pude eliminar, no te una cosa que el ruido se inclementa cuando aumento el voltaje de la fuente. no se si es el CI o la marca, pero me parese que cuando se eleva el voltaje se arruina y deja de funcionar correctamente. bueno esta es mi opinion.

Pero mejor armate un Amplificador clase D con el TDF8590 de philips, no tendras estos problemas.


----------



## Emilio E. (Dic 20, 2006)

Ivan N. te recomiendo al amplificador de 100w que en la fuente le colóques capacitores en paralelo hasta que la suma de todos te lleguen a los 10.000uf y que en la entrada te fijes bien lo que le colocas por que te puede estar entrando ruidos, si esta la desconectas los ruidos van a seguir, si podes en la entrada ponele la salida de una PC, pero conectala antes de enchufar el amplificador por que te puede hacer ingresar un ruido muy fuerte y te puede dañar el parlante.


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 6, 2007)

Hola hace poco me hice un pre-amplificador con BC548/9 y un amplificador con un TDA2040 pero cuando le doy corriente el cono del parlante salta y hace un ruido grave bien fuerte, que puede ser?

les dejo los circuitos que use y en unas hora les subo fotos de como me quedo la cosa y un video del para que vean lo que pasa.

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 7, 2007)

desconecta el previo del amplificador y prueba de nuevo.


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 7, 2007)

Si, saque la etapa previa y el problema sigue igual.

Les dejo unas fotos y el vídeo de lo que me pasa.


----------



## jona (Ago 7, 2007)

hola
me parece que tendrias que usar menos cable,el mismo tiende a generar ruidos parasitos,tenes que ponerle cable blindado para audio y reducir la cantidad de el mismo.
tambien revisar si la fuente te da la tension y corriente suficiente para hacerlo trabajar en buenas condiciones.
recorda colocar el toma de el amplificador a una lampara en serie a la red domiciliaria,con ella comprobas si hay o no un cortocircuito o exceso de corriente imnecesaria.
de mas esta decir que revises si la placa esta bien hecha, y si el circuito fue provado con anterioridad.
saludos


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 7, 2007)

Me da la sensacion de que le esta llegando directamente la tensión de la fuente al parlante, ya que medí con el tester y tenia 20 v de continua en los terminales del parlante.

Si lo modifico para alimentarlo con una fuente común (no simétrica), como esta en la hoja de datos, se solucionara?, esta fuente seria de 20 v o de 40 v?


----------



## zopilote (Ago 7, 2007)

tu integrado se daño, revisa la tensión que le llega en los pines 3 y 5,  en todo caso reemplazalo si no encuentras error en su alimentación.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 8, 2007)

El desplazamiento del cono del altavoz es un claro síntoma de que recibe corriente continua, lo que quemará la bobina del mismo si lo dejas mucho tiempo.
Mide con un voltímetor la tensión que hay en los terminales del altavoz, si es excesiva ( seguramente será la misma que la que lo alimenta ) el integrado se ha ido a la porra. Por supuesto excluyo que hayas cometido algún error en el diseño, el esquema que publicas funciona perfectamente.
Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola. Es muy posible que se haya roto el integrado. Para no romper el parlante también conseguite una resistencia de 10 ohms mas o menos de bastante potencia (unos 20W).
Después asegurate que no tengas nada mal en el circuito y que la alimentacion no sea excesiva, ya que si se rompio el integrado por algo debe haber sido. Si está todo en orden probá poniendo un TDA nuevo.

Otra: ¿No sabés donde puedo conseguir la 4º temporada de LOST?    ya me terminé la 3º y no puedo esperar!


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 8, 2007)

Lo alimento con una fuente simetrica regulada con 7815 y 7915 y me da +14.5 -14.9

Con un tester (en DC) mido los potenciales del integrado respecto a masa y me dio lo siguiente:

pin: 1 = -13.4
pin: 2 = -12.6
pin: 3 = -14.9 (coincide con los -14.9 que me da la furnte)
pin: 4 = -14.8 (esta es el "output" del amplificador y como el otro terminal del parlante va a masa, pues tengo -14.9 v en el parlante)
pin: 5 = 14.5 (coincide con los 15.5 que me da la furnte)


----------



## ppaappoo (Ago 9, 2007)

Creo que cometí un error, 

http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/9/8/9/f_Imagen004m_bf76df7.jpg&srv=img36
http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/9/8/9/f_Imagen007m_3fd1ff3.jpg&srv=img35

tendría que hacer devuelta la plaqueta pero invirtiendo la pcb?


----------



## jona (Ago 10, 2007)

hola
tenes que revisar bien la plaqueta,osea que cada terminal de el ic coincida con el resto de los componentes,si no lo hace tenes que hacer la placa nuevamente,es un error muy comun a la hora de hacer pcb.
si un tenes ruidos a frituras y se calienta de mas el ic,debes de cambiarlo por que esta fallado o aun esta mal la placa.
recorda provarlo siempre a una lampara en serie
saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 12, 2007)

No sé como está el problema, si lo has solucionado o no, lo que todos hemos pasado por alto es que el previo se alimenta con tensión NO SIMÉTRICA y el TDA sí. Es obvio que habrás conectado bien las masas y los positivos.
Sinos algo por favor.
Saludos.


----------



## Ruben_2h (Sep 29, 2007)

hola colega. t hago una pregunta ya q tambien estoy haciendo el mismo amplificador, pero me surgio una duda q es la siguiente: el el circuito esquematico como tomas la polaridad de los capacitores, o sea el tengo entendido q lo marcado con negro es el negativo y lo marcado con blanco es lo positivo¿?¿?¿?
esa seria mi duda desde ya gracias 
saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S. (Oct 27, 2007)

hola: alguien a montado un amplificador pioneer de 300W lo ensamble con trans mj15003 y una fuente de +-45V  pero la cosa es que lo calibre perfectamente y aun asi a la salida tengo un ruido como sierra electrica a vajo nivel  sujerencias ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2007)

Si pusieras el circuito, alguien podria opinar !


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S. (Oct 29, 2007)

sin el diagrama ni idea para darme alguna sugerencia yo ya revise la fuente y tengo en total 12 capacitores de 6800mf por 70V y con mi osciloscopio me da una señal de corriente continua muy pura asi que no es la fuente ahora no se si es porque los transistores estan cerca del transformador de repente se inducen el ellos algunos ruidos de campo del trans, pero ya colocando la tierra de los parlantes a el chasis de mi amplificador  bajo el ruido en la salida pero aun sigue a un nivel mas bajito  (( alguna sugerencia)) o si osi los amplificador tiene ruido a la salida=?


----------



## bachi (Oct 30, 2007)

por favor sube el circuito con su fuente de alimentaciòn para poder opinar

saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 31, 2007)

De verdad, si no pones los circuitos, ni el mago Merlín puede saber que falla.
Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 2, 2007)

fijate aca, http://perso.orange.fr/e-lektronik/LEKTRONIK/RP4Cbis.htm aparte es muy raro que no te ande yo lo hice de esa pagina y me anda de maravilla la cagada es que no encuentro ningún control de agudos y graves  no podrías decirme si ese te anda o no para hacerlo yo,
como te decia es muy raro aparte aparece en todas las paginas de google sino funcionaria ni existiría.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 27, 2007)

Hola Ivan, mira primero me parece que +-20v es medio poco y segundo tube un problema con el dicipador poniendo los integrados con mica metian ruido, y dejandolos sin aislantes (pero separados) y aislando los disipadores ningun problema. el encapsulado esta puesto a -B. Adiu PD: mejor tarde que nunca


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 28, 2007)

Si el ruido tiene una frecuencia de 50 Hz todo parece indicar una inducción por retorno de masa. Al rectificar con el puente de diodos, la frecuencia pasa a 100 HZ, posteriormente los condensadores electrolíticos y de polyester eliminan el rizado. En un amplificador, hay que ser muy cuidadoso con el punto de masa al chasis, y éste ha de ser en el jack o cinch de entrada de audio y ningún otro, ni el punto central de los condensadores de alimentación, ni mucho menos la toma de tierra de la red ( neutro de la red ). Yo suelo poner una tira de cobre ( un trozo de PCB ) como masa, ojo aislada del chasis, y ahí conecto la masa de los condensadores y el negativo del altavoz ( a no ser que sea por salida en puente ). Con un cable trifilar, en caso de alimentación simétrica alimento el PCB y uso un coaxial para recibir la señal de entrada. Ese coaxial que conecto al conector de entrada, ha de ser la masa del chasis, en ese punto donde se atornilla en conector de entrada, debes realizar el contacto galvánico al chasis. Este es el único camino de evitar los molestos lazos de realimentación por masas. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Esa señal es propia de un tipo de oscilacion que te esta generando el propio integrado.
Probablemente provenga de un diseño incorrecto o pobre de la malla de retorno de CC a la fuente.

Verifica que los capacitores de filtro que figuran en el datasheet se encuentren lo mas proximos al IC que fisicamente se pueda, incluso si colocas los cap de 100nF sobre el mismo IC mejor.

Lo mismo para el cable de retorno de CC a la fuente, tomalo del lugar mas cercano al IC que se pueda y que sea de buena seccion.

Fijate que esto es coherente con lo que te dice "KARAPALIDA" que le desaparecio el ruido cuando "Cortocircuito" los respaldos metalicos de los IC con el disipador, mejorando la malla de retorno de CC.


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 30, 2007)

Holas a todos1 Puff que tema viejo  Hace ya un año de esto jajaja.... Bue les cuento que el problema se debia a que uno de los integrados estaba quemada, sin haber sido destruido y sin averse puesto en corto, cosa rara no? el equipo en si andaba bastante bien y casi no parecia q estubiera dañado uno de los ic hasta q un dia subiendo la potencia la note demasiado baja... y bue cambie el integrado y el ruido desaparecio a pesar de todo. 
Saludos a todos y gracias por la ayuda, mas vale tarde q nunca =). Proximamente una adaptacion de este circuito en base a transistores para sacarle unos 250W y solucionar el problema de distorcion de los tda.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 18, 2008)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:
			
		

> Si el ruido tiene una frecuencia de 50 Hz todo parece indicar una inducción por retorno de masa. Al rectificar con el puente de diodos, la frecuencia pasa a 100 HZ, posteriormente los condensadores electrolíticos y de polyester eliminan el rizado. En un amplificador, hay que ser muy cuidadoso con el punto de masa al chasis, y éste ha de ser en el jack o cinch de entrada de audio y ningún otro, ni el punto central de los condensadores de alimentación,* ni mucho menos la toma de tierra de la red ( neutro de la red )*. Yo suelo poner una tira de cobre ( un trozo de PCB ) como masa, ojo aislada del chasis, y ahí conecto la masa de los condensadores y el negativo del altavoz ( a no ser que sea por salida en puente ). Con un cable trifilar, en caso de alimentación simétrica alimento el PCB y uso un coaxial para recibir la señal de entrada. Ese coaxial que conecto al conector de entrada, ha de ser la masa del chasis, en ese punto donde se atornilla en conector de entrada, debes realizar el contacto galvánico al chasis. Este es el único camino de evitar los molestos lazos de realimentación por masas. Saludos.





Hola Ivan por lo que me enseño un profesor, es conveniente conectar todas las masas a un mismo punto del chasis. aislar del chasis los conectores de entrada y salida  y evitar lazos cerrados de masa en la entrada, osea espiras en corto sino se inducen corrientes que al final son las que introducen ruidos.
osea, no se si me expique bien con el tema de las masas en la entrasa, lleva el cable mallado hasta tu conector de entrada, pero conectalo a masa solo en el extremo del PCB y aisla ese conector. Ya que de no ser asi habria un lazo que iria desde la masa de la salida de tu fuente de audio, el cable entre esta y el amplificador, por el amplificador a tierra y por tierra a la fuente.

el punto de conexion al chasis debe ser 1 y solo 1, de no ser asi habria circulaciones de corriente en el chasis, que se mezclarian con las corrientes inducidas por los campos magneticos del transformador.
este punto de conexion debe estar lo mas lejos posible del transformador.


espero haber sido de ayuda, si tenes alguna duda no hay problema en contestar


----------



## Power (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola, tengo dos altavoces de 6W (RMS) y 8 Ohms conectadas en serie, quisiera saber qué potencia (W) pueden soportar ¿podrán soportar 50W?. Y cómo puedo medir la impedancia de salida del amplificador, ¿se puede con un multímetro? ¿Cómo?
Por lo que he leído eso será el equivalente a un altavoz de 12W y 16 Ohms ¿es cierto?

He leído en diferentes foros que el amplificador debe tener hasta un 50% de potencia mayor que los altavoces siempre que tengan la misma impedancia, incluso leí que "es más fácil quemar un altavoz de 100W con un amplificador de  10W que uno de 10W con un aplificador se 100W"  ¿Es cierto eso?

¿Cuál es la importancia de la relación de la impedancia entre amplificador y altavoces?

Quisiera saber cuáles son las ventajas de conectar los capacitadores de la fuente (un transformador toroidal de +-45 V) en serie o en paralelo.¿Cuál es la mejor forma?

Le agradecería sus respuestas.


----------



## ivanutn (Feb 12, 2008)

Power dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo dos altavoces de 6W (RMS) y 8 Ohms conectadas en serie, quisiera saber qué potencia (W) pueden soportar ¿podrán soportar 50W?. Y cómo puedo medir la impedancia de salida del amplificador, ¿se puede con un multímetro? ¿Cómo?
> Por lo que he leído eso será el equivalente a un altavoz de 12W y 16 Ohms ¿es cierto?



tus parlantes en serie soportarian 12W y tendrian una impedancia de 16 ohms, si los pones en paralelo soportarian tambien 12W pero la impedancia seria de 4 ohms.

mientras no lo exijas, el parlante no se quema, que tenga 50W  el amplificador no kiere decir que los este entregando continuamente, usandolo a bajo volumen no tendrias que tener problema.
Pero eso si, siempre esta el peligro de que se quemen

con un multimetro NO se puede medir la impedancia de salida de un amplificador, eso tiene q estar especificado.  lo que podes hacer es medir la maxima tension de salida con un osciloscopio y ahi determinar con que impedancia entrega los 50W



			
				Power dijo:
			
		

> He leído en diferentes foros que el amplificador debe tener hasta un 50% de potencia mayor que los altavoces siempre que tengan la misma impedancia, incluso leí que "es más fácil quemar un altavoz de 100W con un amplificador de  10W que uno de 10W con un aplificador se 100W"  ¿Es cierto eso?



1° un parlante no tiene potencia, la admite, la "aguanta"

2° lo del 50% se aplica para sonido profesional, yo lo tomaria al revez, mi amplificador de 50W y el parlante que admita xor lo menos 100W.

3° no es que un parlante que admita 100W se "queme" con 10W, no se quema xq sino el parlante nunca podria trabajar con potencias mayores. Lo que le pasa al parlante es que se daña por exeso de recorrido, si pones al aire libre un parlante que admita 100W y le conectas un amplificador de 10W el cual esta entregando los 10W  a  una frecuencia muy baja, lo mas seguro es que el cono se mueva demasiado y supere los limites maximos de recorrido, con lo que se dañaria.

pero inyectandole al amplificador una frecuencia del orden de los 1000hz , por ej, el parlante al aire libre no se tendria que quemar.



			
				Power dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la importancia de la relación de la impedancia entre amplificador y altavoces?



para una misma tensión de salida, a menor impedancia se aumenta la orriente de salida ( la q pasa x el parlante) con lo cual se aumenta la potencia.

pero tanto la fuente como el amplificador se diseñan para una determinada impedancia, por eso no se puede medir simplemente con un multimetro.

el parlante es parte del circuito del amplificador.

a mayor impedancia no hay problemas para el amplificadorf, solo se obtiene una potencia menor, a menor impedancia se puede dañar el equipo.




			
				Power dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera saber cuáles son las ventajas de conectar los capacitadores de la fuente (un transformador toroidal de +-45 V) en serie o en paralelo.¿Cuál es la mejor forma?



con los capacitores pasa al reves que con las resistencias o impedancias, en paralelo se disminuye la capacidad, pero aumenta la aislacion, en el caso de capacitores identicos, se duplica la aislacion y se divide x 2 la capacidad. y con capacitores en paralelo la aislacion seria la menor de todas y se suman las capacidades ( ej 100uF 35V y 22uF 50V, en paralelo serian equivalentes a un capacitor de 122uF, pero se debe considerar a la aislacion como de 35V)
en el caso de capacitores identicos las aislaciones se mantienen y la capacidad se duplica


Cual es la mejor forma ?

depende de que capacitores tengas, lo que tenes que cuidar siempre es la aislacion y despues ver el tema de la capacidad,

No me quedo claro lo de la tension ... son +/-45V en alterna, o es lo que deberia tener en continua ya rectificado y filtrado?

si tu transtormador es de +/-45V eficases y como de seguro es para un amplificador, pondria capacitores de por lo menos 4700uF por 80V, pone por lo menos  4 por riel en paralelo, osea en total 8, eso te daria un total de 37600uF

si no conseguis tendrias que comprar por 35V o 50V, pero pensa que para lograr esa capacidad tendrias que usar 32 capacitores, por que para lograr un capacitor de 4700uF por 70 o 100V necesitas 4 conectandolos 2 y 2 en serie y a cada per en serie, en paralelo


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

hola, tambien puedes probar de poner un condensador de 100n en serie con la patilla del potenciometro que va a masa.

pruebalo yo tube un problema parecido i lo pude solucionar asi.


----------



## FORRITO (Abr 19, 2008)

Yo tengo el mismo problema,pero con unos parlantes de computadora de esos de año del,pero te acostumbras.Como no los puedo abrir se quedaron asi,pero si es molesto y si prendes la luz hace tac!


----------



## ricardodeni (Abr 19, 2008)

hola si el problema no se soluciona poniendo cables mayados como bien dijeron antes habria que probar cambiando los dos capacitores de la fuente ( son dos grandes iguales ) a mi me paso lo mismo y el problema lo solucione cambiando esos dos
   espero aportar a la solucion 
saludos ricardo


----------



## oriente107 (Abr 28, 2008)

Comprobaste los filtros de la fuente? Especialmente en el BGH una de las fallas más comunes es que se secan los filtros de 100Mf que van en la alimentacion del preamplificador. Suerte


----------



## ricardodeni (May 6, 2008)

yyyyyyyyyyyyy?   que paso ? pudiste solucionar el problema?


----------



## oriente107 (May 9, 2008)

Reemplazá los electrolíticos de más de 50mf y listo. Si no tenés medidor de esr lo más práctico es que los cambies a todos. Igual son pocos y económicos. Disculpame por no responder con celeridad pero gracias a mis amigos de Timofónica estuve 4 días sin internet. Suerte.


----------



## epicee77 (Jul 29, 2008)

mocho_zapato dijo:
			
		

> Bueno yo arme un circuitos Amplificador con el TDA 2009 y me ocurrio lo mismo, por mas que cambie la fuente a una regulada y estable, no cambia nada sigue con esa molestia, este ruido no lo pude eliminar, no te una cosa que el ruido se inclementa cuando aumento el voltaje de la fuente. no se si es el CI o la marca, pero me parese que cuando se eleva el voltaje se arruina y deja de funcionar correctamente. bueno esta es mi opinion.
> 
> Pero mejor armate un Amplificador clase D con el TDF8590 de philips, no tendras estos problemas.



Hola, estube buscando la hoja de datos del TDF8590 y no la encontre. me aparecieron muchas paginas en japones o chino (jijij) pero no encontre la hoja de datos
me la podrias mandar ?
gracias


----------



## Davocana (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola a todos. yo tambien tengo un problema con mi amplificador sin señal de entrada en los parlantes se escucha algo asi como ssssssssssssssssssssssssss y si le subo el volumen tambien se escucha mas fuerte. aclaro que anteruiormente no hacia eso que puede estra pasando? gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 22, 2009)

hola yo tengo un problemas similar mi amplificador anda muy bien es el q publico tecnideso de 20w todo bien hasta q intetne ponerle un cooler para refrigerar mejor ya q calienena un poco los tr pero al conectarlo se siente el ruido del cooler en el parlante y no se como eliminar ese ruifo...


----------



## sk8untildie (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola, pues estoy montando un amplificador con el integrado TDA 2004 y he hecho mim diseno en base al datasheet de este.
Lo que me pasa es que ahora cuando lo estoy probando  desde que lo alimento presenta un ruido grande sin siquiera conectarles la entrada de audio y cuando le conecto algo se escucha la música pero es mas el ruido que la música.
Pensé que fuera la parte de feedback del circuito y empece por ahi a chequear capacitores y demás.. y pues no he dado con la solución. Cambie el TDA a ver si era que se había danado pero no es asi pues el amplifica pero ese ruido no lo he podido quitar.
Aquí les dejo mi disenos.
Agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Con que alimentas el circuito?, fijate que la fuene te alimentacion este bien filtrada, puede ser ese el ruido que se te mete.

Saludos


----------



## sk8untildie (Abr 22, 2009)

He probado con varias fuentes, una regulada y otra solo rectificada.
Incluso con una bateria de 12v lo probe (se supone que no debe meter ruido).


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

La fuente rectificada esta filtrada? si no lo esta prova de ponerle dos capacitores de 2200uf 25v o 16v segun la fuente en paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## sk8untildie (Abr 22, 2009)

Si con la que probé (que es la que hice para el amplificador) esta filtrada pero solo con un capacitor de 2200 a 25v.
Gracias.


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Con uno solo tendria que andar de forma aceptable .¿que tanto ruido se escucha?. Probalo con la fuente de pc si te sige haciendo mucho ruido es otra cosa. Voy a  revisar el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## sk8untildie (Abr 22, 2009)

Es insoportable, mucho mas que la música.  Ok, te lo agradecería.


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Segui tu circuito y encontre dos errores aca te paso la imagen en donde señale los errores.

Saludos


----------



## sk8untildie (Abr 22, 2009)

Esos son los inputs (-),  por que dices que van alrevez?


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Los inputs de audio son los pin 5 y 1 , te puedo decir que van al reves porque acavo de ver el circuito, mira http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25037/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2004.html .

Saludos


----------



## sk8untildie (Abr 22, 2009)

Exacto los inputs (+) son los pines 5 y 1. Y los que señalas (2 y 4) son Inputs (-). De ese datasheet fue que diseñe. Que según tenia entendido pueden ir en cualquier orden.


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Tenes razon. No se entonces lo que pueda llegar a ser ,revisa la fuente de señal de audio (compu ,mp3 o lo que sea) y los parlantes, otra cosa no se me ocurre, revisa tambien soldaduras frias y problemas en la plaqueta, alguna pista mal, etc.
Ah tambien fijate los pin de los capasitores electroliticos que en el circuito que pusiste no se ven por se de ceramico, quiza alguno conectado al reves.

Saludos


----------



## sk8untildie (Abr 22, 2009)

Esta noche, haré otra revisión y si logro resolver algo pues lo publicare por aquí, gracias por tu ayuda y se aceptan mas sugerencias.








Le puse potenciometros en la entrada y se mejoro un poco el ruido, pero aun así sigue el problema. 
Alguien podría darme alguna otra idea?


----------



## cristian-o2 (Jun 8, 2009)

a mi me paso lo mismo en mi caso eran los capacitores de 220 ua que no andaban bien les compre unos de mayor voltaje y se arreglo todo.... y una pregunta ¿con cuanta corriente alimentas el preamplificador ?


----------



## cristian-o2 (Jun 11, 2009)

cheee yo arme ahora los mismo circuitos y cuando conecto el preamplificador me hace ruido nomas sera porque uso dos fuentes distintas ? vos usas la misma fuente ?


----------



## dante3530 (Jul 9, 2009)

tengo el mismo problema arme el diseño conforme al datasheet y me suena distorsionado, me canse de revisarlo y nada, me fije en el datasheet del tda2005 y son igual, estaba por comprar otro tda 2004 pero veo q no fue la solucion, si alguien lo ha armado y funciono bien, podria subir el pcb?


----------



## santiago (Jul 9, 2009)

es lo mismo con el 2005, es una retroalimentacion , una semana pelee y no pude sacarselo jeje

saludos


----------



## dante3530 (Jul 9, 2009)

googleando encontre esto espero que sirva
http://murbay.50webs.com/Proje_detay/tda2004.htm


----------



## dante3530 (Jul 9, 2009)

aca hay otro http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1058244.html suerte!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola Dante.

Recordá que estás en un foro, no en un canal de chat. Siempre que te sea posible editá tus mensajes para agregar algún dato nuevo en lugar de postear uno nuevo. Es por una cuestión de orden.
Y por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. 

Gracias.


----------



## achi14 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tengo el mismo problema. Lo que la hoja de datos ni dice es que la pata 3 (SVRR) si la conectas a masa lo pones en Stand By. Entonces dudo de que este bien conectado en el circuito de aplicación.


----------



## achi14 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lo pude solucionar! Habia cambiado el valor del capacitor C12 (0,1uf) Fijate si eso te ayuda.
Suerte.

Saludos


----------



## juani84 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola. mi pregunta surge de una curiosidad que tengo.
He hecho un par de amplificador con integrados, primero con el LM1876 y ultimamente con un STK4162 que me ha dejado muy conforme. Pero noto que cuando toco con los dedos la ficha de la entrada (tiene un yack estereo) hace  ruido producto de la estática de mis dedos y cosas por el estilo supongo (Además que el STK tiene una ganancia bastante alta, 40dB, o sea 100 veces, lo que hace que sea más sensible a estos ruidos)
Pero ese efecto no lo noto cuando, por ejemplo, toco la ficha de entrada de los parlantes de la Pc, o del equipo de musica en entrada auxiliar.
La pregunta es si hay alguna forma de evitar ese ruido y qué es lo que tienen los parlantes de Pc y el equipo que son inmunes a esas cosas.
Gracias.
Saludos..


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 1, 2009)

Juani84 tienes que tener la carcasa de la ficha y la masa del amplificador y la masa de la fuente y la masa del gabinete TODO unido en un mismo punto (no haciendo un bucle) para evitar que cuando tiques la ficha introduzcas ruido por inducción. Si el gabinete de tu amplificador es de metal, conectalo a la masa del circuito tanbien, los potenciometros y partes metalicas de selectoras de linea tambien, etc... pero siempre EN UN SOLO PUNTO!.

Suerte y saludos.

juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

Saco esto de Elementos de Salida y lo muevo a Audio: Discusión General.

Saludos


----------



## juani84 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gracias Juan José. No estoy seguro que los haya hecho exactamente asi como dices, creo que uni las masas en dos puntos, porque me quedaba mas comodo.
Ya mismo voy a corregirlo
Gracias..
Saludos..


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 2, 2009)

suerte y recuerda si el gabinete es metalico el punto de masa al chasis es lo mejor para eliminar ruidos. 

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## JLDJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola mi pregunta es. Los condensadores pueden ser a 50v tambien..pssss en el plano dice que son a 10v..




Gracias.


----------



## OSKR_SF (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola a todos gracias por tomarse el tiempo en responder mi pregunta.

Por que cuando toco la tierra de un amplificador de audio qu*E* hice el ruido que tiene este amplificador desaparece, no es la primera vez que me pasa esto, me podrian deicr por que pasa esto, como podria eliminar este ruido sin tener q*UE* estar tocando todo el tiempo la tierra del amplificador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2010)

OSKR_SF dijo:
			
		

> Por que cuando toco la tierra de un amplificador de audio qu hice el ruido que tiene este amplificador desaparece, no es la primera vez que me pasa esto, me podrian deicr por que pasa esto, como podria eliminar este ruido sin tener q estar tocando todo el tiempo la tierra del amplificador?



Lo que te puedo decir es que leas esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 19, 2010)

he montado un "hilo musical" en mi casa en plan casero.
he montado dos amplificadores 15+15w por lo que utilizo cuatro canales ( uno por habitacion ).
La entrada la he convertido en mono para evitar el stereo entre habitaciones.
Lo que he notado es que cuando no hay sonido se oye un pequeño zumbido.
¿ Existe alguna forma de quitar este sonido ?, he puesto en paralelo un condensador de 2000uF en la salida del altavoz y baja un poco ese zumbido pero sigue oyendose.

El CI es un TDA2030

Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 19, 2010)

Podrias subir el esquema del ampli y de la fuente de alimentación, puede que el problema este el la fuente.
Quita el condensador de 2000µF de la salida del ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 19, 2010)

el esquema de la FA, no lo tengo, ahora no tengo la URL, es una PCB con un esquema del ampli pero no indican el esquema de FA.
Si te puedo decir que tiene un condensador de 2000 uF en la FA.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 19, 2010)

El zumbido puede ser causado por mucos motivos:

Fuente con mal filtrado.
Mala conexión de los componentes.
Cables de entrada de audio sin apantallar.
Etc......

Sin esquemas dificil.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 19, 2010)

ok, a la tarde pasaré el esquema.

paso el esquema:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/21309553/AMPLIFICADOR-30w


----------



## Electronec (Jul 19, 2010)

Creo que efectívamente el problema lo tienes en la fuente.
Prueba con una fuente con un rectificado de onda completa (puente de 4 diodos) y regulada,..... en el foro tienes muchas.
Si quieres antes de nada prueba con una bateria de 12V, y veras que el zumbido desaparece.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 20, 2010)

Gracias Electronec.

probaré lo de la bateria, más claro agua.

Como bien sabeis esto se ha aplicado a un "Hilo musical", los potenciometros estan en cada una de las habitaciones, son potenciometros de 470K en vez de 47K como indica el esquema, si he podido detectar que cuando los potenciometros no estan conectados al amplificador el zumbido se genera en mayoria pero tambien cuando estos estan conectados y estan regulados a un valor superior al que indica el esquema. Puede que el problema este ahi aparte de lo de la FA.

Si pongo una resistencia en paralelo de 47K que con una de 470K el resultado es de 47K, ¿ entre que puntos del potenciometro tengo que ponerlo para obtener el valor deseado ?. Creo que es entre el punto medio y el valor max del pot pero no estoy seguro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> Como bien sabeis esto se ha aplicado a un "Hilo musical",  los  potenciometros estan en cada una de las habitaciones,



¿Como tienes hecha la instalación de los potes?
¿Que tipo de cable has usado y cuantos metros distan los potes de los  amplis?



			
				mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> he montado un "hilo musical" en mi casa en plan casero.
> he montado dos amplificadores 15+15w por lo que utilizo cuatro canales (  uno por habitacion ).
> La entrada la he convertido en mono para evitar el stereo entre  habitaciones.


Lo de los cuatro canales no lo entiendo y lo de la entrada la he convertido en mono....como que tampoco.



			
				mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> Si pongo una resistencia en paralelo de 47K que con una   de 470K el  resultado es de 47K, ¿ entre que puntos del potenciometro   tengo que  ponerlo para obtener el valor deseado ?. Creo que es entre el   punto  medio y el valor max del pot pero no estoy seguro.



Si los potenciómetros son lineales los puedes convertir en logarítmicos   de esta forma:

PD: En la parte de la fuente, no veo ningun condensador de 2000µF pero si de 4700µF.

Saludos:


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 20, 2010)

*Como tienes hecha la instalación de los potes?
¿Que tipo de cable has usado y cuantos metros distan los potes de los  amplis?*

Como informatico que soy he utilizado cable UTP cat 5 ( cable ethernet ).
Usando:
- tres hilos para el pot ( uno de ellos masa )
- dos hilos para el interruptor. ( son pot con interruptor )
- un hilo para el led de encendido, usando el hilo de masa.

Todos los cables con su correspondiente latiguillo RJ45

la maxima logitud que llega a coger es de 10 m.


*Lo de los cuatro canales no lo entiendo y lo de la entrada la he convertido en mono....como que tampoco.*

Es que me explico como un libro cerrado. He hecho dos amplis cada uno con su trafo y FA particular, haciendo un total de 4 etapas. Cada etapa la he destinado a cada habitacion.

Lo de convertirlo a mono, lo he hecho asi para evitar el efecto estereo en las habitaciones. Se que es una chapuza pero al final lo que he hecho para convertirlo a mono es juntar todas las entradas de los amplis,   



*Si los potenciómetros son lineales los puedes convertir en logarítmicos   de esta forma:*

así lo haré.

*PD: En la parte de la fuente, no veo ningun condensador de 2000µF pero si de 4700µF.*

Cierto, son de 4700uF, lo dije de memoria.

Por cierto, para que es la resistencia de 1 ohm que esta en la salida del integrado ?

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

> Como informatico que soy he utilizado cable UTP cat 5 ( cable ethernet  ).
> Usando:
> - tres hilos para el pot ( uno de ellos masa )
> - dos hilos para el interruptor. ( son pot con interruptor )
> ...


Aqui esta el problema, los cables UTP estan haciendo la función de antena, captando ruido electromagnético por "Kilos". Cámbialos por cable para audio apantallado (NO sirve cable FTP ni STP)
Lo de la fuente puede que meta algo de ruido, pero ese no va a ser el motivo de tu zumbido.
Ese sera otro tema despues de subsanar lo del UTP.



> Es que me explico como un libro cerrado. He hecho dos amplis cada uno  con su trafo y FA particular, haciendo un total de 4 etapas. Cada etapa  la he destinado a cada habitacion.
> 
> Lo de convertirlo a mono, lo he hecho asi para evitar el efecto estereo  en las habitaciones. Se que es una chapuza pero al final lo que he hecho  para convertirlo a mono es juntar todas las entradas de los amplis,


¿De esta forma estas cortocircuitando tambien la salida stereo de tu fuente de sonido?



> Por cierto, para que es la resistencia de 1 ohm que esta en la salida  del integrado ?


Junto con C 0.22µF forman un Filtro RC para evitar ruidos indeseados en la salida del ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 20, 2010)

*Aqui esta el problema, los cables UTP estan haciendo la función de antena, captando ruido electromagnético por "Kilos". Cámbialos por cable para audio apantallado (NO sirve cable FTP ni STP)*

el zumbido seguia apareciendo aun quitando los cables UTP, es decir, haciendolo de forma natural, con cable apantallado.
Sospechaba que podía ser eso pero el resultado fue el mismo.

Sin embargo este zumbido desaparece cuando el pot presenta un valor determinado, es lo que descubrí ayer a última hora. 

*Lo de la fuente puede que meta algo de ruido, pero ese no va a ser el motivo de tu zumbido.
Ese sera otro tema despues de subsanar lo del UTP.*

Si no es lo de que el valor del pot es superior al que me indica el esquema haré lo de la pila.

*¿De esta forma estas cortocircuitando tambien la salida stereo de tu fuente de sonido?*

No porque solo uso un canal, el derecho por ejemplo. De momento lo dejaré asi hasta encontrar algo que me lo pueda convertir en mono.



Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 22, 2010)

esta tarde probaré con otra FA o poniendo una pila como dice electronec , a ver si es el origen del zumbido.

No obstante, he visto por google que este zumbido para corregirlo se suelen emplear filtros activos. ¿ Qué opinais ?.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2010)

> No obstante, he visto por google que este zumbido para corregirlo se  suelen emplear filtros activos. ¿ Qué opinais ?.



Eso es secundario, primero hay que eliminar tu problema. En condiciones normales un ampli con esos TDA no tiene zumbidos.

Saludos y esperamos tus progresos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 22, 2010)

Bueno,

he hecho la prueba de conectar otra FA al ampli y efectivamente ha cesado el zumbido.

Lo que he hecho es cambiar el condensador de 4700 uF/16V por un de 6700/63V y ya no se oye tanto el zumbido aunque sí un poco ( ya no tan molesto ).

Lo ideal seria que no se oiga nada ( con musica apenas se aprecia pero entre cancion y cancion se oye bastante ). 
Lo que he hecho es con un cable utp de unos 30 cm conectar el potenciometro del volumen al ampificador, asi no se oye en zumbido, esta claro que el problema es en el cable utp que he utilizado para los mandos del volumen que hay en cada habitacion. Este cable no lo puedo cambiar porque es una odisea lo que me ha costado meterlo por los tubos de la casa.

No se que puedo hacer para que no se oiga nada sin sustituir el cable utp.
Hemos avanzado algo pero aun se oye un poco el zumbido.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2010)

Me alegro por tu avances positivos.

Si no puedes cambiar los UTP´s solo se me ocurre, que utilices estos para un control digital de volumen.
En lugar de potes. normales, colocas pulsadores y mediante pulsos actuas sobre un control de volumen digital.
Es engondar la pelota, pero así es la electrónica, empiezas un proyecto y aveces no sabes como termina........no sé si esto te convence....pero bueno.
En el Foro hay mucho meterial...tu mismo.....
Aquí te dejo un ejemplo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-digital-2597/index2.html

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 22, 2010)

No se si puedes, pero podrias utilizar un fet bf245 como resistencia variable...

Me explico el pote lo conectas como un divisor de tension mediante una tension DC.
El fet "cortocircuita" la entrada tal y como hacia el potenciometro, drain a la entrada de señal y source la salida y mediante la gate lo controlas.
El gate lo controlas con un simple filtro pasabajos con un condensador de 1uF y una resistencia de 10k.

Seria muy interesante que dibujaras el diagrama de conexiones para hacernos una idea de los cables.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 23, 2010)

sí seria lo mejor, haré algunas fotos del proyecto para que os sea mas facil ayudarme.

Y os dejaré un esquema del conexionado.

He encontrado este filtro para eliminar el zumbido.

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/twin-t-notch-filter-by-tl082.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.eleccircuit.com/twin-t-notch-filter-by-tl082/&usg=__oG6mHZdju0TjOfnIYbrZa8hP7tE=&h=296&w=743&sz=6&hl=es&start=3&tbnid=2eLpXkLEJp5V5M:&tbnh=56&tbnw=141&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhum%2Bfilter%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1

esto se puede conectar a la salida del ampli u obligatoriamente hay que conectarlo a la entrada de audio ?


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 24, 2010)

Despues de otro millon de pruebas he llegado a la conclusion de que el amplificador esta en condiciones perfectas. Lo que decia electronec, el UTP es el problema, bien, ya que es una faena cambiar los cables UTP, he encontrado esto:

http://www.sonicolor.es/productos/sonido-hi-fi+profesional/filtros-pasivos-altavoces/filtros-pasivos-altavoces.html

Hay uno de 13,27 € , no me parece caro, lo que no se si esto podria ser la solución de mi problema porque de serlo me tiro de cabeza a por ello.

Espero vuestra opinion.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> sí seria lo mejor, haré algunas fotos del proyecto para que os sea mas facil ayudarme.
> 
> Y os dejaré un esquema del conexionado.
> 
> ...



Este u otro filtro lo tendrias que colocar a la entrada del ampli y no a la salida. Eliminándo el zumbido de la entrada, el almpli no lo amplifica. A diferencia de esto.....imagínate intentar quitarlo a la salida.......un desastre.

No mates moscas a cañonazos compañero, o cambias los cables o intenta hacer lo que te propuso el compi tiopepe123, es mucho mas sencillo que lo que te propuse yo.



			
				mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> Despues de otro millon de pruebas he llegado a la conclusion de que el amplificador esta en condiciones perfectas. Lo que decia electronec, el UTP es el problema, bien, ya que es una faena cambiar los cables UTP, he encontrado esto:
> 
> http://www.sonicolor.es/productos/so...altavoces.html
> 
> ...



No sirve, este tipo de filtros se usan para separar frecuencias como Agudos, Médios y Graves en la salida de amplis......lo que viene siendo un Bafle de 3 Vias.....porejemplo y a groso modo.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 24, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> No se si puedes, pero podrias utilizar un fet bf245 como resistencia variable...
> 
> Me explico el pote lo conectas como un divisor de tension mediante una tension DC.
> El fet "cortocircuita" la entrada tal y como hacia el potenciometro, drain a la entrada de señal y source la salida y mediante la gate lo controlas.
> ...



miraré por google lo que me comentas, creo que es mi ultima opción.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> miraré por google lo que me comentas, creo que es mi ultima opción.



Esa actitud no me gusta;
Te estamos intentando ayudar, con lo complicado que es hacerlo on-line. 
Tenemos todo practicamente aislado y definido y solo se te ocurre decir que buscaras en GOOGLE.
Y en este Foro.......... ¿Vas a buscar?

Tiopepe123 te preguntó: 





			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> No se si puedes, pero podrias utilizar un fet bf245 como resistencia variable...



No has contestado de forma directa, pero sí indirecta......miraré en GOOGLE.
Yo te animo a que tengas paciencia y tesón .....que mas vale dejar tu hilo musical en condiciones óptimas, que dejar una chapuza.

También, estamos esperando esos esquemas que te pidió tiopepe123 para facilitar la implementación de los Fet 245.

PD: Se te intenta ayudar.

Saludos.

*EDITO:* Pensando sobre lo que te costó meter los UTP,s por la canalización, interpreto que los instalastes por los tubos eléctricos y con mucho esfuerzo.
Si un cable suelto por el suelo capta ruido, no me quiero imaginar el ruido que estarán captando, apretujados con los de 220V.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 24, 2010)

ops, creo que he no me he sabido explicar con lo de google.

Lo que queria decir es que mirare por google el funcionamiento del FET para tener mas claro lo lo que dice tiopepe, por nada queria decir que buscare por google otras soluciones.
Queria antes de preguntar el informarme.

Es más, estoy muy agradecido con la ayuda recibida. Esto se me queda muy grande, soy demasiado valiente hasta que me doy el tortazo jejeje.

Lo de la canalización, asi es, se mezcla con cajas de registro electricas y sus tendidos.

A ver si de una vez por todas quitamos el dichoso ruido.
No sé si lo que dice tiopepe es la solución a los ruidos, no se como funcionan los FET.

Voy a hacer las fotos y las mando, el esquema del conexionado lo dibujaré a mano.

ahi van algunas fotos:

En esta foto, se puede ver que he empleado dos amplificadores, las entradas de audio estn unidas entre si para hacer mono.
Ls condensadors de 6700 uF son los de filtrado de la FA, que son los que cambie de 4700 16 v por 6700 63 V.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=151&pictureid=1012

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=151&pictureid=1013


En los potes he añadido una resistencia de 47k para convertit el pot de 470 k a 47k.
Así mismo tambien se puede apreciar el led de encendido.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=151&pictureid=1014

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=151&pictureid=1015

En la siguiente foto, en el frontal, se puede ver a la izquierda, parte superior, la entrada de audio que es compartida con la linea ethernet de un ordenador de las habitaciones.
De  tal forma que el rj45 queda de la siguiente forma:
RJ45 etiquetado como IN:

Pares 1,2 y 3,6 para ethernet.
5 Masa
7 derecho audio
8 izq audio.

RJ45 etiquetado como OUT:

Pares 1,2 y 3,6 para ethernet.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=151&pictureid=1016


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> Como informatico que soy he utilizado cable UTP cat 5 ( cable ethernet ).
> Usando:



Como informático que eres, no entiendo como puesdes mezclar otras señáles por un cable ethernet.
Debes saber lo delicado que es un cable bajo anomalias externas a la hora de su certificación.

Sobre si eres capaz o no, de realizar la opción del BF 245,..........si has sido capaz de realizar el montaje de tus fotos.....se paciente y podras realizarlo.
Intenta asimilar esta opción.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 24, 2010)

jeje, esta claro que al principio no creia que se pudiesen mezclar las dos señales. Hice una prueba antes de comenzar el proyecto, fue la primera prueba y me quede sorprendido, ya que aun sin potenciometros deslocalizador por las habitaciones y sin cosas raras, observe que el sonido era nitido y la respuesta de un ping sostenido era de 1ms por paquete ( respuesta optima ), no perdi ni un paquete en toda la prueba, por eso la idea de hacer todo por cable UTP.

Manos a la obra con el FET y gracias por los animos Electronec,tiopepe123 y a esta web.

Queda saber si con las fotos que he publicado se puede hacerlo lo del FET.

El esquema aun esta en elaboración. DD


----------



## Electronec (Jul 24, 2010)

> jeje, esta claro que al principio no creia que se pudiesen mezclar las dos señales. Hice una prueba antes de comenzar el proyecto, fue la primera prueba y me quede sorprendido, ya que aun sin potenciometros deslocalizador por las habitaciones y sin cosas raras, observe que el sonido era nitido y la respuesta de un ping sostenido era de 1ms por paquete ( respuesta optima ), no perdi ni un paquete en toda la prueba, por eso la idea de hacer todo por cable UTP.


Sin comentarios.......:cabezon::estudiando:

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 24, 2010)

jajaja, si eso, a veces soy asi......

Subo el esquema hecho a mano, en casa de herrero....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=151&pictureid=1017

He encontrado este esquema que no se si se ajusta a lo que dices Tiopepe123,

http://kuriuzu.homelinux.com/picture/fet_volume.gif


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 25, 2010)

Tambien he encontrado esta pagina en la que hablan de control de volumen, hay un ejemplo con FET pero no se si se puede aplicar a mi circuito.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificadores/controlvolumen/controlvolumen.html


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 26, 2010)

Y la tierra?? A ver si va a ser eso. Yo las pasé canutas cuando conecté el DVD-VHS al ampli. Resulta que al conectar la antena zumbaba como una avispa. Luego resultó que era un conmutador para varias salidas que había modificado para conectarlo en paralelo, cosa por lo que ahora mato, ya que en esos tiempos, no le daba importancia a la impedancia. Acabé reconstituyéndolo como estaba con un diccionario de chino!!
Prueba a conectarlo a tierra. Creo que es el negativo de corriente continua a tierra, la toma de tierra de la casa. Prueba y dime.

Atentamente
Josefe17

P.D. No soy partidario de mezclar por las rozas 220, audio, antena, teléfono, ethernet, USB, ya que pasa lo que pasa. además no está permitido. Pero en dos instalaciones que tengo lo tengo así (lo de no ser partidario lo decidí después, pero como funciona bien paso de cambiarlo) y en casa con antena y teléfono va que chutas, y no me ha fallado salvo eso, ni en la del pueblo.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 27, 2010)

Josefe17, probaré lo que me dices. Te daré resultados.

Ayer le estuve consultando a la almohada, y una cosa que esta delante de mis narices y no he comentado ( quizas no de manera demasiada clara... ) es que por el dichoso cable UTP a parte de los cables que van al pote van los del interruptor. ¿ Y adonde van los del interuptor ) a la salida de CA del trafo.  Creo que al ser alterna tambien y este a su vez pasa por todo el recorrido del cable UTP hasta el interruptor puede que sea el origen del zumbido.

Tambien estoy a la espera de que alguien me pueda ayudar con lo que comenta Tiopepe123, que no lo tengo muy claro.

Probaré esta tarde lo que  dice Josefe y esto que comento, voy anular el interruptor, lo puenteo y os cuento resultados.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 27, 2010)

Si no, métele un relé a la entrada y le pones una fuente de bajo voltaje permanente  dc y así te ahorras un dinero en luz.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 27, 2010)

Si, habia pensado lo del relé, pero primero tengo que saber si es la solución al problema que tiene mucha pinta. Esta tarde lo miraré.

Como sea eso.....

Por cierto veis las fotos que he colgado ?, yo he dejado de verlas. Decirmelo para colgarlas otra vez.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 27, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> es que por el dichoso cable UTP a parte de los cables que van al pote  van los del interruptor. ¿ Y adonde van los del interuptor ) a la salida  de CA del trafo.  Creo que al ser alterna tambien y este a su vez pasa  por todo el recorrido del cable UTP hasta el interruptor puede que sea  el origen del zumbido.



Mas leña,....... ya he perdido la cuenta, de cuantas señales has metido por el dichoso UTP.
¿Seguro que tus UTP´s son de cuatro pares?.......

Algo de ruido metera la tensión alterna de los interruptores, pero el zumbido seguirá.
No le des mas vueltas, por algo existen los cables apantallados..........¿No?
Por algo tu circuito se llama *amplificador*. tambien amplifica las señales electromagnéticas que se transfieren a tus UTP´s.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 27, 2010)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> Mas leña,....... ya he perdido la cuenta, de cuantas señales has metido por el dichoso UTP.
> ¿Seguro que tus UTP´s son de cuatro pares?.......





Cómo me he podido reir  ( Mas leña.... ) 

De verdad que me estoy planteando lo del cableado pero esto me puede costar un divorcio.

Pues ya no me rio tanto....

la corriente alterna que va por el UTP tampoco es el origen del zumbido.

Por otra parte he probado a conectarlo a tierra a tampoco desaparece el zumbido.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 27, 2010)

optaré por cambiar el cableado por muy a mi pesar pero creo que no me queda otra, asi que bajaré del burro.

he visto este tipo de manguera de tipo de transmision de datos, a mi me haria falta el de 8 hilos.

¿ Que os parece ?

http://www.biltron.com/lst_articulo.php?FamId=2&SubFamId=8&Desde=0

Un saludo.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 27, 2010)

Vamos al descarte, conecta todas las aplicaciones una por una directamente al ampli, a ver si desaparece. Y prueba con un potenciómetro también del valor del esquema, aunque sea pequeño y dinos, pero logarítmico.
No se ven las fotos.


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 27, 2010)

Josefe, prueba  a ver las fotos ahora.

Lo de descartes te diré que pongola mano en el fuego que son los cables utp que van a los potes.

Me explico, si no conecto nada al ampli el zumbido sigue e incluso al no haber nada en las entradas del ampli el zumbido se agudiza un poco mas.

Si sustituyo el cable UTP de por ejemplo de una de las habitaciones que puede tener entre 10 y 12 m de recorrido entre el ampli y el pote por un cable UTP de unos 30 cm conectado a  un pote el zumbido es inapreciable por no decir nulo ( se oye una pequeña interferencia que la doy por valida y que con un poco de volumen desaparece ). Esta claro donde esta el problema. Maldita la idea mia de utilizar este cable.

Es más, el zumbido es el mismo en las cuatro salidas.

Lo que dices del pote que sea logaritmico, los mios creo que son lineales, no se si se podra apreciar en la foto.

Pongo de nuevo el esquema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=151&pictureid=1022


----------



## Electronec (Jul 28, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> he visto este tipo de manguera de tipo de transmision de datos, a mi me haria falta el de 8 hilos.
> 
> ¿ Que os parece ?
> 
> http://www.biltron.com/lst_articulo....amId=8&Desde=0



Fíjate bien en el segundo párrafo;  diafonia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_apantallado



			
				josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> Vamos al descarte, conecta todas las aplicaciones una por una directamente al ampli, a ver si desaparece. Y prueba con un potenciómetro también del valor del esquema, aunque sea pequeño y dinos, pero logarítmico.



¿Te has leido el post entero?


Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sí, pero me estaba liando, ya que decías que te habías pasado con la resistencia de los potes 10 veces más. Eso, por experiencia, te va a dar problemas de regulación (te come mucha señal) y si son lineales aun peor. Justo ahora he de cambiar un pote lineal doble que compré adrede para probar por uno log, ya que se regula muy mal. Por ciérto, ¿cómo distribuyes los pares de tu UTP?, porque si coges y pones en un mismo par la ida y el retorno del pote a lo mejor se reduce, si no lo tienes ya así.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 28, 2010)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> Fíjate bien en el segundo párrafo;  diafonia:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_apantallado



Madre mia, entonces tengo que comprar una manguera de cables y que los ocho hilos esten apantallados para evitar diafonia ?, de esto no se si hay en el mercado. Como mucho lo podria reducir a 6 hilos ya que dos no los uso que son los que he puesto como <<aux>> en el esquema.

Voy a mirar pero no me ha parecido verlos.
Gracias.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 28, 2010)

Al menos las de señal, es decir, los potes. Compra cable paralelo apantallado rojo y blanco, como el de los RCA, que vale 0.5 €/metro, y metes por un canal el envío, por otro el retorno y por la pantalla la masa. Además deja sola la masa que iba al potenciómetro para el LED.







Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 28, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> Al menos las de señal, es decir, los potes. Compra cable paralelo apantallado rojo y blanco, como el de los RCA, que vale 0.5 €/metro, y metes por un canal el envío, por otro el retorno y por la pantalla la masa. Además deja sola la masa que iba al potenciómetro para el LED.



Gracias Josefe.

Me faltarían 3 hilos, el positivo del led y los dos del interruptor. Tendria que meter otro cable paralelo. No se si los dos cables superaria la seccion del cable UTP, creo que si. Lo digo porque seria un incoveniente para meterlo por los tubos.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 28, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> Madre mia, entonces tengo que comprar una manguera  de cables y que los  ocho hilos esten apantallados para evitar diafonia ?, de esto no se si  hay en el mercado. Como mucho lo podria reducir a 6 hilos ya que dos no  los uso que son los que he puesto como <<aux>> en el  esquema.


Lo que debes de comprar es esto:







En serio........que no cunda el pánico. Si las comunicaciones de datos  te van bien (sin pérdidas de paquetes) solo debes de meter apantallado  para los potes, como los de la foto de josefe.



			
				mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> De verdad que me estoy planteando lo del cableado  pero esto me puede  costar un divorcio.


Vamos a intentar que la cosa no sea así, que tu matrimónio dure mucños  años:

He visto que ya preguntastes sobre control de volumen en distintos  puntos  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-desde-varios-puntos-38847/.
y que tiopepe123 te ofreció por primera vez la opción de los fet.
Yo interpreto algo como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 37163
pero no estoy al 100% seguro. Contribuyamos a que este muchacho no se  divorcie.

¿Que opinan ustedes?

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 28, 2010)

¿Hasta que punto te juegas el matrimonio?, porque yo a veces me juego la expulsión de casa con mi madre; es decir, cuántas disputas tuviste al andar en las derivadoras, porque si está harto/a (ya hay que ponerlo, porque sino puedes quedar mal) lo puedes pasar peor. Lo digo como experiencia, y ojo no explotes los macarrones, que se te puede quedar trabado el cable y ni para adelante ni para atrás y a picar se ha dicho y entonces te pide el divorcio fijo y se queda con la casa y con todo y te deja sin ampli y sin nada.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 28, 2010)

Electronec dijo:
			
		

> He visto que ya preguntastes sobre control de volumen en distintos  puntos  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-volumen-desde-varios-puntos-38847/.
> y que tiopepe123 te ofreció por primera vez la opción de los fet.
> Yo interpreto algo como esto:
> 
> .



Gracias por el aporte Electronec. Creo que falta el filtro RC, voy a comprobarlo.

Josefe, es que ya son muchas y la mujer esta aburrida.
voy a probar lo del fet siguiendo el esquema que ha puesto electronec.

Daré noticias.

Electronec, los condensadores que has puesto en el esquema son los que ya hay en el esquema del ampli no ?, son el de 4,7 uF y 10 uF

Pongo el esquema:


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 29, 2010)

He probado lo del FET, el control del volumen y seguramente nos falte algo en el esquema. El comportamiento de la regulacion del volumen es muy brusca y en intervalos del ajuste del pote produce ruido. He probado a cambiar el valor del pote y el comportamiento es casi identico en cualquier valor de resistencia.

A meter cables como loco !!!. Ayer compre 15m de cable paralelo como el que dice Josefe ( 0,50 €/m ) para probar en uno de los potes. Esperemos que sea la solucion definitiva. Hice una prueba con los 15m enrollados ( aun sin meter por los macarrones ) y no se presento ningun tipo de ruidos ni zumbido.



			
				mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> He probado lo del FET, el control del volumen y seguramente nos falte algo en el esquema. El comportamiento de la regulacion del volumen es muy brusca y en intervalos del ajuste del pote produce ruido. He probado a cambiar el valor del pote y el comportamiento es casi identico en cualquier valor de resistencia.
> 
> A meter cables como loco !!!. Ayer compre 15m de cable paralelo como el que dice Josefe ( 0,50 €/m ) para probar en uno de los potes. Esperemos que sea la solucion definitiva. Hice una prueba con los 15m enrollados ( aun sin meter por los macarrones ) y no se presento ningun tipo de ruidos ni zumbido.



La conexion fue la siguiente:

Del cable paralelo usé la malla para la masa del pote y las otras dos pendientes del pote a los dos hilos del cable.

Faltaría:

Los dos cables del interruptor + el positivo del led.
No sé si para esto utilizar el cable UTP o meter otro cable paralelo.
De usar otro cable paralelo que hilos utilizarais para las conexiones pendientes ???


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cualquiera, si eso saca el UTP, lo pelas y le metes 4 hilos, dos para el interruptor o dos para el led, si no te cabe todo y si tu mujer no ha buscado todavía abogado. Por cierto, me estoy acordando ahora que montando una obra de teatro en el salón de actos del colegio me apareció un problema similar con una toma de micrófono. Esta está en un lado del escenario em la pared superficial y por una canaleta sube hasta el falso techo. Es manguera de dos hilos, no paralelo, con pantalla exterior, pero sin balance. Junto a su lado discurre otra canaleta por donde van 4 líneas de AC de la mesa de luces hacia los focos, 4 PAR y 3 proyectores. Todo a tope son 15 A, y resulta que cuando conecto el micro, abro el canal y le doy a las luces, entra un zumbido de frecuencia proporcional a la intensidad de los focos. Hay como 5 cm entre conductores, ente manguera, aislante y canaletas. Te lo digo por experiencia. Además te pregunto, ¿para qué habitaciones va eso; que grado de electrificación tienes e tu vivienda, es decir, si tienes lavaplatos, cocina eléctrica, calefacción eléctrica, termo, secadora o aire acondicionado y si tus UTP discurren por tramos por donde pasen dichos conductores, para descartar?

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 29, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> Cualquiera, si eso saca el UTP, lo pelas y le metes 4 hilos, dos para el interruptor o dos para el led, si no te cabe todo y si tu mujer no ha buscado todavía abogado. Por cierto, me estoy acordando ahora que montando una obra de teatro en el salón de actos del colegio me apareció un problema similar con una toma de micrófono. Esta está en un lado del escenario em la pared superficial y por una canaleta sube hasta el falso techo. Es manguera de dos hilos, no paralelo, con pantalla exterior, pero sin balance. Junto a su lado discurre otra canaleta por donde van 4 líneas de AC de la mesa de luces hacia los focos, 4 PAR y 3 proyectores. Todo a tope son 15 A, y resulta que cuando conecto el micro, abro el canal y le doy a las luces, entra un zumbido de frecuencia proporcional a la intensidad de los focos. Hay como 5 cm entre conductores, ente manguera, aislante y canaletas. Te lo digo por experiencia. Además te pregunto, ¿para qué habitaciones va eso; que grado de electrificación tienes e tu vivienda, es decir, si tienes lavaplatos, cocina eléctrica, calefacción eléctrica, termo, secadora o aire acondicionado y si tus UTP discurren por tramos por donde pasen dichos conductores, para descartar?
> 
> Atentamente
> Josefe17



El circuito de corriente de la cocina esta aislado del resto, es mas, para mi eso es intocable.

Los cables UTP pasan por el circuito de alumbrado y por el de corriente de la casa ( dos circuitos independientes pero que en las cajas de registro o derivacion se enredan los dos circuitos ).

Quiero decir, los UTP no se cruzan con cables que tengan que ver con Aire acondicionado, secadora, hornos.....

Ayer en la tienda vi dos tipos de cables:
- Uno paralelo plano
- Uno redondito pero mas delgadito que el otro ( este es mejor para pasarlo por los macarrones pero tengo miedo a que como tiene menos seccion el cable sea mas reticente a interferencias.

Cual me aconsejais ???


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ya, pero en enchufes qué tienes, porque si tienes una plancha o un aspirador también da problemas. También si discurre antena o teléfono puede dar problemas. Respecto a los cables, no te entiendo muy bien, el primero es el que te puse y el segundo cómo es??


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 29, 2010)

Como mucho se conecta un radiodespertador el ordenador o la aspiradora cuando toca limpieza, va por los tubos de las habitaciones.

lo del segundo cable es una manguera mas delgada donde van los dos cables con la malla, y digo sino me puede dar problemas por tener menos seccion los cables o la malla ( ahora no lo se )  que van por dentro de la manguera.

El que compre ayer es un cable paralelo, el segundo que te comento estan los dos en una manguera pero con menos seccion.

Volviendo a ver el ejemplo que me pasaste ayer es el que llamamos paralelo, el segundo que te digo estan los dos cable en una unica manguera. Al ser completamente redondo me va a costar menos meterlos por los tubos, el paralelo me va a costar muchisimo meterlos.

Os paso un ejemplo del segundo cable que digo con la diferencia que los hilos estan apantallados con su malla y en la foto no.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 29, 2010)

Si los macarrones son amplios y no van muchos hilos, no habrá problemas. En cuanto pase la guía, tiras y punto, sino, echa un poco de _Fairy_ o _Mistol_ en el cable y tira. Lo he visto hacer a profesionales en instalaciones de enlace concretamente para bajar una manguera verde ignífuga desde una caja general de protección hasta el contador, o sea...


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 29, 2010)

Si, yo le echo jabon baño, funciona bastante bien.

Por otro lado, cagonto.... he revisado el patillaje del BF245 y lo estaba aplicando mal, el gate pensaba que era la patilla del medio y es una lateral. Como se puede ser tan torpe


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 29, 2010)

y..........................


----------



## mikeltb (Jul 30, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> y..........................




que ni con esas. A cablear se ha dicho...

Ya he empezado en una de las habitaciones, mal empezamos...

no me entran los cables por el macarron.

Ya os daré noticias.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## ABRANINI (Jul 31, 2010)

hola amigos tengo un amplificador de coches de cuatro canales, que se comporta mal en el auto y el el taller de reparaciones con la fuente de alimentacion va sin problemas.
le inyecto señal senoidal y en la salida probando con el osciloscopio va sin problemas lo probe de 128hz a 8.100khz y va bien en todos sus canales pero ahora lo monto en el coche y a la media hora bienen esos ruidos como de frituria en un solo canal. si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria enormemente gracias desde ya.


----------



## jon1003gti (Ago 3, 2010)

si es solo en el coche, compueba: cables de señal (rca) separados de tomas a masas y cables de corriente, es decir pasa por un lado los de señal y por el otro los de corriente, otra causa el radio cd, y mas si es pioneer suelen tener aveces problemas con los previos y mandan ruido o zumbidos hacia el amplificador, alternador o cables de bujias en mal estado, todo esto como ves puede afectar al funcionamienmto y la introduccion de parasitos en tu sistema de audio, empiesa por lo mas facil, si fuera de tu coche como dices no te pasa esto, amigo blanco y en botella, tenes algun problema en alguno de estos apartados que te comento, y decirte si teens las masas de tu amplificador bien conectadas y lijaditas para que haga buen contacto. un saludo espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## ABRANINI (Ago 4, 2010)

muchisimas gracias.
el radio es el de casa lo que si tengo es un convertidor de rca de pioneer voy a mirar la masa al chasis porque tiene toda la pinta de ser ruidos parasitos y voy a probar una puesta a tierra del coche haber que tal por que he probado y parece quitarse, parece como si el coche acumula muchos parasitos, es un honda civic diesel tiene tres años.: gracias desde ya.


----------



## mikeltb (Ago 9, 2010)

He cambiado el cableado con resultado .
Seguimos oyendo el ruido.

He comprado los DS1669-050 Para realizar el pote digital, me llegaran en tres o cuatro dias.
Supongo que esto no me dara problemas. 

Este el circuito que voy a usar para cada uno de las habitaciones:







Y ahora me surge una duda, para los 18V/4 A que tengo de continua puedo conectarle un 7805 para alimentar el circuito ??


----------



## tatajara (Ago 9, 2010)

Mira mikeltd si tienes que cambiar el cable utp por que no haces lo siguiente:
Compra el cable para sonido de los hilos que nesecites
Después agarra la punta del utp y engánchalo a la punta del mallado para sonido (todo esto hazlo del lado de la manguera de la pared que te parezca mejor)
Luego tira suavemente del utp pero del otro extremo donde no enganchaste el de sonido y repítelo hasta que el cable de sonido llegue asta la otra punta y el utp salga completamente 

Me explico lo que trato de decir
El lo que puedes hacer y solucionarlo de una ves
Saludos tatajara


----------



## mikeltb (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola Tatajara, 

Gracias por el consejo, efectivamente el propio cable utp lo he utilizado de guia atando el cable utp a la malla como dices y con bien de jabon para que patine por el recorrido del tubo.

La cuestion esta en que cambiado el cable el resultado es más de lo mismo, logré
quitar algo de ruido conectando un condensador entre el punto medio del pote y la entrada de audio, el resultado es que en el sonido no aparecian apenas los graves ( los que entienden de esto sabran porqué ). 

Al final termino matando moscas a cañonazos, y las cosas no son así. Como he puesto en el mensaje anterior voy a probar lo del pote digital, la salida del DS1669 lo pondré en la propia caja del ampli y los pulsadores en las habitaciones. Si esto ya no me tira..... :enfadado:


----------



## Electronec (Ago 10, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> He cambiado el cableado con resultado .
> Seguimos oyendo el ruido.



Que cosa mas rara, no lo entiendo. ¿Has respetado bien las masas del circuito con las mallas del cable?



			
				mikeltb dijo:
			
		

> Y ahora me surge una duda, para los 18V/4 A que tengo de continua puedo  conectarle un 7805 para alimentar el circuito ??



Si pero la fuente del esquema es de 12V según he visto.

Saludos.


----------



## mikeltb (Ago 10, 2010)

18 v de cc. Esta comprobado con el tester. Fijate en el esquema de la etapa.


----------



## mikeltb (Ago 17, 2010)

Buenas,

yo mismo me contesto a si un 7805V puede aguantar 18V de entrada sin calentarse demasiado. La respuesta es aguanta y sin problemas.

Ahora solo me cabe decir que se acabaron todos los males de este proyecto. Con el DSA1669-050 ( CI que sustituye al pote ) funciona como la seda. Cabe decir que me quede 1 hora sentado en la cama como un pasmarote escuchando lo bien que se oia.....  eso sí, con una satisfacción....

Queda agradecer a este foro y sobre todo a los que me han ayudado en este post por toda la ayuda prestada, sinceramente gracias.

Un saludo y hasta el siguiente proyecto o ampliacion de este que seguro que cae algo.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 17, 2010)

Me alegro un montón compadre , que tu proyecto haya llegado a buén puerto........tienes que estar..................vamos que no cabes en ti mismo.







Saludos y a disfrutarlo.


----------



## boris guillen (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola de antemano ! saludos para toda la comunidad 
bueno mi problema es el siguiente 
tengo un amplificador de 5.1ch el cual posee una entrada aux al conectar un mp3 o mp4 el sonido 
no es muy fuerte por eso compre un kit de un amplificador de 22w+22w con el tda1554q
el cual conecto ala entrada aux del 5.1ch pero al conectar se produce un zumbido horrible el sitema funciona y todo pero se oye un zumbido ¿Como puedo sacar ese zumbido? 
aqui les dejo la img del amplificador pequeño 







mas detalle del circuito lo dejo aqui 
http://www.labelinkits.com/html_detalle_producto.php?idproducto=CKT-001

diganme si necesitan que especifique un poco 

gracias de antemano y es un pco urgente!!


----------



## Electronec (Ago 21, 2010)

Lo que necesitas para la entrada AUX. del 5.1 es un previo no un amplificador de 22W + 22W.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

boris guillen dijo:
			
		

> ...tengo un amplificador de 5.1ch el cual posee una entrada aux al conectar un mp3 o mp4 el sonido ....


¿ Esquema de como conectaste todo ?


----------



## Estampida (Ago 21, 2010)

Yo arme dicho amplificador, y no produjo ruido alguno, de seguro es como le conectaste todo.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ago 30, 2010)

Perdón por el retraso, pero he llegado del pueblo hace un rato, todo Agosto... Sólo darte la enhorabuena, una pregunta y un consejo.
-La pregunta, ¿es que si tú eres de los que cuando consiguen algo, y lo prueban, se sientan a disfrutar de ello con el cacharro a medio montar, sobrepuesto y todo empantanado?
-El consejo; no lo hagas si quieres que no te sobren habitaciones de la casa.

Es un placer sentarse a escribir de nuevo.
Un saludo atentísimo:
Josefe17


----------



## christian_mhz (Sep 11, 2010)

y el pcb??????????


----------



## AVIGAILCEBALLOS (Oct 15, 2010)

ten presente que debes colocar un condensador de 1000uF muy cerca de los pines de alimentación del circuito integrado, el ruido que este presente disminuirá, pero, a mi me sigue dando problemas cuando coloco parlantes con impedancias por debajo de los 8 ohm, he colocado unos de 16 ohm y funciona aceptablemente. ¿quien tiene como resolver dicho problema?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2010)

AVIGAILCEBALLOS dijo:
			
		

> ten presente que debes colocar un condensador de 1000uF muy cerca de los pines de alimentación del circuito integrado, el ruido que este presente disminuirá, pero, a mi me sigue dando problemas cuando coloco parlantes con impedancias por debajo de los 8 ohm, he colocado unos de 16 ohm y funciona aceptablemente. ¿quien tiene como resolver dicho problema?



Yo _acabo_ de armar uno de sus hermanos, el detalle con estos IC`s es que son muy delicados a los lazos de masa. Eso provoca todo tipo de zumbidos y ruidos. Procuren un plano de masa GENEROSO y Condensadores  de desacoplo de 100nF. En el diagrama no hay nada que cambiar, solo agregar más condensadores de desacoplo.


----------



## thenot (Oct 16, 2010)

Yo hace unas horas peleaba con tda2003 en puente, con el mismo problema..mas que amplificador parecía maquina de ruidos jajajjajaja.. pero la solución fue tan simple como poner un capacitor de 200pf (no tenia otro, pero me funciono de inmediato) entre la entrada y tierra y adiós problema de ruido! . 

Saludos!


----------



## paraisoestaenti (Ene 30, 2011)

hola amigo e armado el amplificador que  tienes el 300w si lo tienes en un gavinete de metal procura que la parte tierra no choque con el circuito aislalo de tierra  y se quitara el ruido y ademar revisa los condensadores 100 microfaradios que aveses en las pruevas se saturan y delas de filtrar el ruido


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 23, 2011)

Me pasa igual. El el mio es de una radio de coche que mete ruido en la linea aux.


----------



## romel777 (Abr 17, 2011)

Buenas,el problema que tengo con este amplificador es que cuando el potenciometro pasa el 30% de su "capacidad" empieza a distorsionar como loco,yo pensaba que es normal que distorsione pero a partir del 80% digo yo..lo estoy alimentando con 6v de una fuente regulable,tengo bien aislada la entrada.Lo estoy usando con unos parlantes pionner de 20w 4Ω 
Este es el esquema del circuito.


----------



## diegodeharo (Abr 17, 2011)

yo tngo el msmo drama pero es q son para auriculares lo mejor es q pruebes con uno de 8 homios o mas y vas a ver q suena mejor


----------



## romel777 (Abr 20, 2011)

si pero aun asi con estos parlantes no deberia sonar mal,pero lo hace


----------



## zopilote (Abr 20, 2011)

El integrado tiene ganancia fija, y el integrado esta saturando (ruido), lo que se hace es intercalar una resistencia de 1K o más entre el potenciometro y el integrado, o uno más elaborado como uno en serie y otro en paralelo (ejmplo uno de 2K2 en serie y 100K de entrada hacia tierra con un pequeño filtro de 100p).


----------



## romel777 (Abr 20, 2011)

entiendo. entoces en que punto del potenciometro tiene que ir la resistencia?


----------



## zopilote (Abr 21, 2011)

La resistencia se coloca en esta posición. Luego tienes que probar con otro valor para decir cual es el que se adapta mejor a la señal de entrada.


----------



## romel777 (Jun 3, 2011)

el circuito original del datasheet no es el optimo para alcanzar un buen resultado ? ya que este es uno modificado..


----------



## matungo (Ago 8, 2011)

hola gente, quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con una duda que seguramente para ustedes es una estupidez, pero a mi me está volviendo locoooo!!! monté el tda 2822 m en protoboard y lo tengo conectado para amplificar un mp3 a auriculares.... Me parece que mi error es que estoy conectando mal el jack hembra el cual uso para darle la entrada al mp3... Por lo que tengo entendido de la pata uno del jack de 3.5 va a la pata uno del tda 2822 y la pata 4 del jack va a la pata 3 del tda 2822... Está bien lo que digo??? necesito una mano por favor, desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## maton00 (Ago 8, 2011)

me parece que montaste al amplificador al revez checa el ( in ) y ( out ) del integrado


----------



## moises95 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tengo tda2004 y lo voy  a hacer pero veo que da problemas, y pregunto:

¿Sabeis ya la solucion definitiva?

Veo que habeis probado con filtrar la fuente y nada, con poner mas capatitores de de desacople, y un capacitor entre la entrada y tierra, ¿Pero que entrada? ¿La de audio?

Voy a probar las cosas que habeis dicho en el post si tubiese problemas de ruido haber si consigo quitarlo.

¿Unicamente ocurre con el circuito del datasheet?


----------



## zxeth (Sep 5, 2011)

moises95 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo tda2004 y lo voy  a hacer pero veo que da problemas, y pregunto:
> 
> ¿Sabeis ya la solucion definitiva?
> 
> ...



y mira nunca se sabe. Problemas no trae ningun integrado, el problema es la persona que lo arma. Ojo no digo que el que lo arma y le sale mal es un ignorante o bruto, solo digo que cualquiera se puede equivocar u olvidar algo. Yo por ejemplo tube problemas en casi todos los amplificadores que arme, En el unico que no tube fue en tda7294 y otros de menos potencia (no me acuerdo que modelo eran pero es de 2*9w)
Cualquier problema se soluciona de eso no hay duda. Y yo agradezco a que tube problemas con los amplificadores, porque cada vez se mas sobre esto.

Este amplificador es genial para empezar (nunca te decidas pr el tda2003, yo experimente con 6 de estos). Tube la mala suerte de empezar con algo mucho mas complicado que un integrado, era este circuito. Lo hice sin idea de amplificadores y andubo sin disipador por 1 minuto y medio, despues descubri el secreto del disipador


----------



## moises95 (Sep 12, 2011)

He harmado tal y como dice datasheet suena un ruido muy grande y la musica casi no se olle, suena muy floja, Encima me ha quemado el mp3 atravez del jack, no enciende y huele a quemado. . 

Probare a cambiar el condensador de filtro c12 o los de desacople si no me quema una tarjeta de sonido


----------



## zxeth (Sep 20, 2011)

le errastes en algo. Mas que seguro un capacitor o una resistencia que pusistes desde el positivo hasta la entrada. Fijate eso


----------



## FlashBeforeMyEye (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, y tengo un pequeño incoveniente:

Resulta que tengo un amplificador Luxell LXM-4000. Cuando lo conecto a la computadora o al mp3 con el cable plug-stereo -> RCA, empieza a hacer un ruido, algo asi como un BBBBRRRRRRRR, y cuando le subo el volumen aumenta. Si lo desconecto, deja de hacerlo. Cuando vuelvo a conectar el RCA al ampli, hace el ruido de nuevo y si toco la punta del plug, lo hace mas fuerte. 

Ya probé colocando el cable de alimentación separado de los cables de los bafles y el RCA, pero no hay caso, lo sigue haciendo. También probé conectando un cable a la masa del RCA y de ahí al chasis del ampli, por si le falta masa, pero sigue haciendo lo mismo. ¿Será porque no tengo conexión a tierra en la instalación domiciliaria?

En definitiva, el ruido sigue ahí y no puedo sacarlo; de lo que estoy seguro es que es el cable RCA o la entrada, pero de ahí no sale... si me pudieran dar una mano, por favor, se los agradecería enormemente.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 9, 2011)

haz esto, prueba separadamente cada canal, solo conectacdolo el lado derecho y/o izquierdo, si sigue igual, tendras que usar algo como esto.


----------



## FlashBeforeMyEye (Oct 9, 2011)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> haz esto, prueba separadamente cada canal, solo conectacdolo el lado derecho y/o izquierdo, si sigue igual, tendras que usar algo como esto.



Aunque conecte una sola ficha RCA, cualquiera de las 2, sigue haciendo el mismo ruido, si desconecto las 2 deja de hacerlo.

¿Vos lo que decís es que puede ser un problema de la fuente?


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 11, 2011)

Has intentado conectar otro dispositivo al ampli para eliminar la posibilidad de que la entrada de la computadora este falseando, y checar que el cable este bien.. saludos !!


----------



## FlashBeforeMyEye (Oct 11, 2011)

ZUNDACK dijo:
			
		

> Has intentado conectar otro dispositivo al ampli para eliminar la posibilidad de que la entrada de la computadora este falseando, y checar que el cable este bien.. saludos !!



Sí, lo he hecho, con un mp3, y un mp4. Además la computadora no puede ser, la armé hace casi 3 meses, y es nueva...


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 11, 2011)

Luxell dijo:
			
		

> LXM 4000
> Potencia 175w rms 4oHms mono
> 4 canales de entrada (Low Z: mic - High Z: linea)
> Ecualizador gráfico de salida de 5 bandas
> ...



¿Cual de las entradas utilizo: Low Z o High Z?.
¿Ajusto la ganancia del canal utilizado?.
¿Utilizo la entrada auxiliar de la consola?.
¿Deshabilito el amplificador de la tarjeta de sonido del PC?.

.


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 21, 2011)

FlashBeforeMyEye dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro, y tengo un pequeño incoveniente:
> 
> Resulta que tengo un amplificador Luxell LXM-4000. Cuando lo conecto a la computadora o al mp3 con el cable plug-stereo -> RCA, empieza a hacer un ruido, algo asi como un BBBBRRRRRRRR, y cuando le subo el volumen aumenta. Si lo desconecto, deja de hacerlo. Cuando vuelvo a conectar el RCA al ampli, hace el ruido de nuevo y si toco la punta del plug, lo hace mas fuerte.
> 
> ...




Hola colega ya resolviste el problema?? ya probaste todas las entradas de la consola? o solo tiene la interferencia en la entrada  CD TAPE , el tocar el extremo del cable es normal que se escuche un sonido fuerte saturado sin tener conectado nada en la entrada, ya que es el (+) que puenteas  con la entrada,  si gustas te puedo colaborar en el tema  ya que trabajo mucho con amplificadores y ensamblo mis propias consolas AKASHI, mira en la mayoría de los casos esos ruidos o fugas de saturación provienen de los potenciómetros o algún componente que haya tenido una sobre carga te esté dando problemas, en este caso no en la salida si no en la entrada ya que es la que más se manipula y en los niveles de control


----------



## FlashBeforeMyEye (Oct 25, 2011)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda muchachos!!! ya solucione el problema!!

Se había saltado la isla donde estaba soldada la patita del conector de masa, y estaba haciendo cortocircuito! lo unico que hice fue volver a soldarlo a la pista, y asunto arreglado!!! 

gracias de nuevo por su ayuda, y disculpen que no habia comentado estos dias, estuve muy ocupado!!! saludos!!!


----------



## Limbo (Dic 6, 2011)

Buenas,

El amplificador de un amigo esta dando problemas, zumba muchisimo y la señal que se le inyecta casi no es amplificada. Os cuento lo que hace: Zumba solo en el canal que le inyectes la señal, el zumbido se amplifica si subes el volumen, se amplifica mucho más el  zumbido que la señal.

Segun me cuenta mi amigo, antes, si le dabas unos golpecitos a la carcasa del ampli se solucionaba el problema, ahora ya dejo de funcionar  

¿Por donde puedo empezar buscando?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 6, 2011)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,
> 
> El amplificador de un amigo esta dando problemas, zumba muchisimo y la señal que se le inyecta casi no es amplificada. Os cuento lo que hace: Zumba solo en el canal que le inyectes la señal, el zumbido se amplifica si subes el volumen, se amplifica mucho más el  zumbido que la señal.
> 
> ...




Buenos días.
Tienes un problema con una masa, revisa soldaduras, tornillos que cierren circuitos a masa.
Mira los conectores de entrada de señal que hagan buen contacto con la masa general, si son de los que se sujetan con tuerca, revisa que estén bien apretadas.
Dices que el efecto se nota cuando conectas algo en la entrada, esto parce indicar que es falta de masa en la entrada, céntrate en esa parte.
Para asegurarte que hay una buena masa en la entrada de señal haz lo siguiente...
Suelda un cable de 1mm en el 0 (cero) voltios de la fuente de alimentación, lo más cercano  posble a los condensadores de filtro, el otro extremo lo pelas apenas medio cm y lo estañas.
Cuando el amplificador esté dando ese zumbido, ves tocando en zonas de masa de la parte de entrada, ten mucho cuidado de no tocar en zonas con tensión.
Seguramente, en algún momento desparecerá el zumbido.
Tambien, por seguridad, puedes pones en uno de los extremosel cable un condensador electrolítico de unos 10µF, de esta forma evitarás hacer algún corto si tocas en un sitio bajo tensión.
En fin, no parece ser una avería muy complicada, ya que en realidad el equipo funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 6, 2011)

una vez desarme un equipo aiwa que sonaba muy mal un canal ... desarmado andaba... con tapa ..NO

termino siendo un tornillo que tocaba la placa y con el tiempo habia perforado la mascara verde y hacia masa....


----------



## Limbo (Dic 8, 2011)

Ok, entonces me centrare en mirar las masas.
Una cuestion más ¿Es normal que la caja metalica no este puesta a tierra?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

Es normal para la época de los enchufes de dos patas


----------



## Limbo (Dic 8, 2011)

> Es normal para la época de los enchufes de dos patas


Bueno, el ampli es medio antiguo.. es un Marantz PM-25, entonces, si la carcasa estuviera a tierra ¿podria estar puesto a masa tambien? ¿O es lo mismo 0V? El otro dia me surgio esta duda..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

Si , tierra , masa o cero Volt , pero ni se te ocurra conectarlo al neutro :enfadado:.

Tierra de jabalina


----------



## Limbo (Dic 8, 2011)

> Si , tierra , masa o cero Volt


Con tierra me referia a tierra fisica eh y lo preguntaba porque si se supone que las posibles interferencias se desvian por la carcasa y esta puesta a tierra fisica, ¿no deberia saltar el diferencial?¿O no tienen suficiente energia?


> pero ni se te ocurra conectarlo al neutro :enfadado:.


jaja no ¿quien te dijo semejante locura?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

Si salta el diferencial es porque tiene un defecto de aislación (supongamos el primario del transformador) , en condiciones normales no debe saltar


----------



## zxeth (Dic 10, 2011)

muchas veces me paso que le pegaba un golpe a algo y volvia a funcionar, siempre cuando lo termine abriendo me daba cuenta que las cosas se dessueldan por el mismo calor que hacen y por los golpes que reciben. Mas que nada en monitores y televisores, en amplificadores me paso 1 vez. Fijate bien las soldaduras, seria un comienzo


----------



## Limbo (Dic 11, 2011)

Ya esta solucionado, gracias a todos.
Al final era el cable, mi colega me dijo que no era porque lo habia probado en otro ampli pero al final resulto ser el cable rca


----------



## almendra (Ene 21, 2012)

Necesito ayudaaa! ya lei mucho sobre ruidos.etc no puedo solucionar esto!

hola gente bueno tengo un problema que no puedo saber que es me esta volviendo loco! 
Es con el tema tierra, conecto todo bien, el audio de una notebook. con el tierra del amplificador al chasis y anda sin ruido alguno, cuando conecto la notebook a la corriente tengo ruido y no se como sacarlo es bastante molesto. tengo un pre también . pero no se porque me hace eso, también conecto el amplificador sin el pre, osea directo la señal de la pc y al ampli y anda bien! sera que no tengo tierra donde lo enchufo ? aca va una foto





ahora lo conecto a un enchufe con tierra y al tierra del amplificador lo tengo que desconectar porq no sale la musica me la anula y enchufando el amplificador directo sin pre me hace ruido!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2012)

Ese es un problema típico de las fuentes de alimentación de las notebooks o de las fuentes de PC. Para eso hay pocas soluciones, excepto jugar un poco con la colocación de inductores. La solución definitiva es: o usar una mejor fuente de señal o conectar la compu por el enlace TOS-LINK de fibra óptica, aunque esta segunda opción es imposible en tu caso.
Otra cosa que me preocupa es que tengas que desconectar la tierra del ampli para que "entre" la señal...lo que parece indicar que hay algún problema SERIO con la masa de la fuente de alimentación. Si no es la fuente original, tratá de probar con otra fuente, y si es la original... llevala al service.


----------



## almendra (Ene 22, 2012)

si me pasa con varias pc, con batería no hace tanto ruido como enchufada, lo de una mejor fuente de señal a que te referis?  hace un ruido muy feo y bastante alto! y es como que si enchufo algo en la misma linea de corriente me hace ruido!

si lo del tierra no se porque pasa, conecte el enchufe en un toma que tiene un tierra con una jabalina y si pongo el tierra del ampli con el chasis se me anula todo! por eso no se que solución darle


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2012)

Por que no grabás el ruido que hace y subís un MP3 (al menos 128kps), por que sin escuchar el ruido no se de que corno se trata, y si lo hace también con batería...tal vez el problema sea otra cosa.
Tratá de grabar los ruidos de cada caso que hayas probado y subilos al foro...tal vez alguien pueda saber de que se trata


----------



## almendra (Ene 23, 2012)

bueno acá te dejo unos sonidos

este es directo sin el pre pero con el tierra al chasis que no me reproduce sonidos http://www.mediafire.com/?i0amnhbxbgne1uh

Este es con el pre pero no tiene el tierra en el chasis y reproduce música http://www.mediafire.com/?q7fc84swme5zifh

Este es con el pre con el tierra al chasis que no reproduce musica pero con este ruido http://www.mediafire.com/?77h717ee33ig83k

todo eso conectado a pc de escritorio, y enchufe con tierra, despues con la notebook conectandolo sin pre no hace ruido y reproduce bien, ahora cuando le conecto el enchufe hace un poco de ruido pero es minimo


----------



## AlezArg (Ene 24, 2012)

hola,mira yo tube ese problema hace un tiempo,lo que tenes que hacer es en el enchufe de la pc poner un adaptador de 3 patas a 2 patas(las 2 patas al toma)y antes de enchufarlo inverti el fase por el neutro y proba aver que pasa.


----------



## almendra (Ene 24, 2012)

AlezArg dijo:
			
		

> hola,mira yo tube ese problema hace un tiempo,lo que tenes que hacer es en el enchufe de la pc poner un adaptador de 3 patas a 2 patas(las 2 patas al toma)y antes de enchufarlo inverti el fase por el neutro y proba aver que pasa.



lo probé con la notebook y me hace ruido igual, después me fijo con la pc de escritorio, ahora los c2229 se calientan un poco sin poner sonido pero por lo que leí creo que no son originales, no creo que afecte en algo o si ?
y si le conecto un mp4 no hace ruido hasta que lo toco ( es de aluminio ) y entonces ahí hace un poco de ruido! lo mismo si toco el plug con el cual lo conecto


----------



## AlezArg (Ene 24, 2012)

mira,no creo que sea problema de ningun aparato,pienso que por ay tenes una induccion por la tierra o por el neutro.fijate de chequear eso


----------



## almendra (Ene 25, 2012)

si ya se que no es de ningún aparato! algo tiene! pero alimente el ampli con un cable distinto y nada! lo conecto sin ningún mp3,pc,etc. y me hace un pequeño ruido que cuando toco el chasis se va! pero lo tengo que tocar yo! como saco esa inducción ?


----------



## AlezArg (Ene 25, 2012)

revisa la puesta a tierra aver como esta,es medio dificil adivinar de este lado.Te recomiendo que llames a un electricista para que te lo pueda solucionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

Ummmmmm , me parece que vas a tener que , primero de todo , aislar el transformador del chasis y probar de girarlo 90 grados.

Segundo verificar que no tengas loops de tierra. Mi mejor consejo es que deshagas las inter-conecciones y las vuelvas a hacer.

Si el amplificador* está a chasis* , si entre el amplificador y el pre hay un *cable de señal +  masa* (blindado o retorcido) y luego la entrada del pre vuelve a estar *conectada a chasis* en la ficha de entrada . . .  ahí tenés un terrible loop 

En general se pone a chasis la salida de la fuente junto con el neutro de los parlantes y el neutro de las potencias.  Aunque yo en alguno que otro caso he puesto a chasis la masa del conector de entrada de mas bajo nivel.

Saludos y suerte  !


----------



## almendra (Ene 26, 2012)

Bueno muchas gracias a todos! les paso a cometar que lo solucione al problema, fue un error mio con la entrada de señal del amplificador, tenia armado los cables y un dia para una fiesta tuve que armar uno a las apuradas y no me di cuenta que inverti los cables puse el tierra con positivo, después de revisar bien todo a cero pude encontrarlo, era esa pavada me quería morir! asi que no hay que hacer las cosas a las apuradas!
saludos a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

almendra dijo:
			
		

> con la entrada de señal del amplificador, tenia armado los cables y un dia para una fiesta tuve que armar uno a las apuradas y no me di cuenta que inverti los cables puse el tierra con positivo!


 
 Por eso se oía tan horrible 

Suerte que lo encontraste


----------



## moises95 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tengo un problema de zumbido en un amplificador, Cuando no hay sonido o el volumen es bajo, se olle el zumbido. Tambien si toco el cable de entrada de audio se pone mas fuerte el zumbido. Uso una fuente de alimentacion de pc. 

Aun no he probado a usar un transformador de 12v, pero creo que el problema es el cable que no es blindado ¿Creeis que es eso? o ¿Que puede ser lo que provoque el zumbido?

Aquí su datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA1557Q.pdf

Otra cosa, he dejado la patilla 12 sin conectar (Voltaje reference), no tiene que ver nada con el ruido ¿No? Aunque el datasheet dice que al ponerle dos diodos a tierra desde esa patilla se disminulle la distorcion de las frecuencias bajas


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 11, 2012)

El no apantallar y blindar los cables suele dar problemas.
Suerte que los ruidos son una m de arreglar...


----------



## moises95 (Feb 11, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> El no apantallar y blindar los cables suele dar problemas.
> Suerte que los ruidos son una m de arreglar...



Mañana buscaré algun cable de jack apantallado, haber si desaparece el zumbido sino, ¿Como arreglo ese zumbido?


----------



## djshavy (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola, estuve buscando la solución pero no la encontré en los foros. Sucede que tengo un amplificador casero para subwoofer basado en un LA4508, conectado a mi PC. Necesito alimentarlo con la misma fuente ATX con 12 V y no quiero colocarle una fuente externa. Sin embargo al hacer la conexión y encender el ampli, tiene mucho ruido en la salida, suena tanto el ruido del ventilador como otros ruidos extraños (creo que hasta el disco duro produce ruido). He visto que tengo que colocarle unos filtros en la entrada de los 12 v pero la verdad no se cuales son..

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## fabio1 (Feb 12, 2012)

si no conseguis,cambia los cable por unos mas grueso,hay se va el zumbido,yo ultizo el de casa y 0% de ruido.saludos


----------



## moises95 (Feb 12, 2012)

fabio1 dijo:
			
		

> si no conseguis,cambia los cable por unos mas grueso,hay se va el zumbido,yo ultizo el de casa y 0% de ruido.saludos



Ya he solucionado el problema del ruido, he puesto una resistencia de la las entradas de audio a la ground de la entrada de audio y ya no hay zumbidos ni ruidos. Ademas, distorsiona menos al subir el volumen, antes cogía  demasiado y sonaba fatal


----------



## fabio1 (Feb 12, 2012)

A que bueno que encontraste la solucion,yo tenia problema en la tierra,coloque un cable mas grueso y se soluciono.saludos


----------



## moises95 (Feb 12, 2012)

fabio1 dijo:
			
		

> A que bueno que encontraste la solucion,yo tenia problema en la tierra,coloque un cable mas grueso y se soluciono.saludos



De todas maneras esta en mono ahora, no se si el invento funcionara poniendo  a tierra con resistencia el canal que falta , como esta roto el cable solo tiene 1 canal


----------



## pablit (Feb 15, 2012)

Tan simple como poner unos capacitores en los cables de alimentacion.y ahi comparas los resultados.
Tambien puede ser interferencias que estan e la entrada de audio y este las amplifica junto con tu señal.

PD: talvez no allas encontrado específicamente tu problema en el foro pero se hablo mucho de estas fuentes para alimentar amplificadores incluso reformarla para mas potencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sirve-fuente-pc-ampli-tda2030-56604/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/


Saludos P.


----------



## djshavy (Feb 17, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, los capacitores los debo poner en paralelo al voltaje de alimentación? Que valores serian los recomendados


----------



## pablit (Feb 17, 2012)

Exactamente debes ponerlos en paralelo a la alimentación, recuerda fijarte la polarización de estos. Con unos 4700uF y uno de 100nF (en paralelo ambos) deberías notar la diferencia, si es ruido por falta de filtrado   en la alimentación, como primera medida haz esto y cuenta como te fue.

También puedes pasar a echar un vistazo por aquí.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## djshavy (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya puse los capacitores en paralelo, un diodo en el positivo, pero el ruido sigue saliendo, no se que mas me recomiendan hacer y en verdad me gustaría que la solución no sea la fuente externa para el amplificador. Que otra opción puedo tener?


----------



## pablit (Feb 21, 2012)

Bueno, antes que nada, estaría bueno que subas unas imágenes de la fuente y el ampli como los tengas en el momento.
Y  saber si escuchaste andar BIEN ese amplificador en algún momento no estaria nada mal.

bueno ahora cortocircuita las entradas del amplificador (con esto me refiero a que las pongas a masa) y decime si el ruido se fue (demás está decir que no se le puede inyectar audio).


----------



## Mdariceta (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy un novato que aprendo de ustedes… Arme un amplificador  con TDA2040, fuente +-12 de 4A… Arme 2 amplificadores para hacerlo stereo y lo conecto a la misma fuente, pero cada amplificador con su respectivo filtro de la fuente, (o sea, hice 2 filtros) el problema está en que no tiene un buen sonido, lo conecte a la compu y suena cuando a un equipo de audio stereo le conectas un solo parlante, use un Jack stereo, y tampoco mucha potencia, use un parlante de auto de potencia nominal de 35W… La pregunta seria, Como mejorar esto? Y lo otro, el punto medio de la fuente lo conecte a la masa del filtro, también tengo que conectarlo a la masa de la placa del amplificador y de ahí al negativo del parlante? 
Gracias por la ayuda
Manolo


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola, recien termine de armar este mini ampli y funcionó a la primera, lo único que no me gusta es que tiene ese tipico sonido como un ssssssssss como cuando se pone el oído cerca de un parlante en volumen alto, pero esta vez ocurre con el volumen bajo de los auriculares y es bastante molesto. 
Toqué la masa con mis dedos para ver si era un problema de tierras pero no, es fijo este ruido?
Estoy usando cables mallados para la entrada.
Aviso que lo tuve andando 15 segundos con la salida en corto y no se quemó, igualmente antes de este descuido lo habia probado con un parlante y también lo hacía, no se si aumentó el ruido luego del corcocircuito o no.
Gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 16, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Hola, recien termine de armar este mini ampli y funcionó a la primera, lo único que no me gusta es que tiene ese tipico sonido como un ssssssssss como cuando se pone el oído cerca de un parlante en volumen alto, pero esta vez ocurre con el volumen bajo de los auriculares y es bastante molesto.
> Toqué la masa con mis dedos para ver si era un problema de tierras pero no, es fijo este ruido?
> Estoy usando cables mallados para la entrada.
> Aviso que lo tuve andando 15 segundos con la salida en corto y no se quemó, igualmente antes de este descuido lo habia probado con un parlante y también lo hacía, no se si aumentó el ruido luego del corcocircuito o no.
> Gracias



Hola compañero tienes el diagrama que armaste, yo tengo ese ampli para audifonos con ese pequeño TDA, y el gran problema que da   es el que comentas hace un sonido molesto , yo lo solucione con un buen filtrado en la fuente a 9V con 4 condensadores de 100uf a 16V en paralelo, le baje los condensadores de 470uF de las salidas a 220uF y coloque 2 diodos a cada  entrada del audio y anda a maravilla, espero que te sea de ayuda

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenía planeado conectarlo al usb de la computadora para amplificar la salida jack 3.5 pero lo acabé de probar y sigue ese ruido y además le tengo que sumar los ruidos provenientes de la computadora, son como cui cui, tiiiirpipii que depende si está cargando algo o no, igualmente no se pueden sacar parece :S


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 1, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Tenía planeado conectarlo al usb de la computadora para amplificar la salida jack 3.5 pero lo acabé de probar y sigue ese ruido y además le tengo que sumar los ruidos provenientes de la computadora, son como cui cui, tiiiirpipii que depende si está cargando algo o no, igualmente no se pueden sacar parece :S



Lo conecté a una PC de escritorio y ese ruido de pripipipi disminuyó considerablemente, punto a favor.
En contra: el volumen de la PC lo puse al recontra mínimo y sonaba fuerte y los graves distorsionaban, eso es la distorsion del amplificador? Mi duda es porque la entrada de señal (salida de pc) estaba al mínimo.


----------



## aero00 (May 16, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañero tienes el diagrama que armaste, yo tengo ese ampli para audifonos con ese pequeño TDA, y el gran problema que da   es el que comentas hace un sonido molesto , yo lo solucione con un buen filtrado en la fuente a 9V con 4 condensadores de 100uf a 16V en paralelo, le baje los condensadores de 470uF de las salidas a 220uF y coloque 2 diodos a cada  entrada del audio y anda a maravilla, espero que te sea de ayuda
> 
> Saludos.



Una duda con lo de los diodos, los conectaste desde cada entrada a tierra?


----------



## franc0 (May 19, 2012)

boris guillen dijo:
			
		

> Hola de antemano ! saludos para toda la comunidad
> bueno mi problema es el siguiente
> tengo un amplificador de 5.1ch el cual posee una entrada aux al conectar un mp3 o mp4 el sonido
> no es muy fuerte por eso compre un kit de un amplificador de 22w+22w con el tda1554q
> ...





amigos yo harme este amplificador y funciono a la primra este es el circuito que me atrevia a ensamblar 
la estoy usando con una fuente de pc y trabaja espectacular con unos parlantes de 8 pulgadas ya subire las fotos del amplificador y de los parlantes 
saludos a todos


----------



## alex123 (Jun 12, 2012)

yo lo tengo en puente ese integrado y distorciona mucho quisera saber como reducir eso

cuando esta en bajo volumen no genera ruido suena muy bien pero cuando le doy mas volumen distorciona demaciado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2012)

alex123 dijo:
			
		

> yo lo tengo en puente ese integrado y distorciona mucho quisera saber como reducir eso
> cuando esta en bajo volumen no genera ruido suena muy bien pero cuando le doy mas volumen distorciona demaciado



Y que pretendés que haga un chip que, CON SUERTE y la bendición de los santos, puede entregar solo 1 watt por canal o 2 watts en BTL???? 
Intentás poner música para todo el pueblo con ese amplificador????? 

Mejor leé en el foro y buscá la solución, que es muy simple, antes de que te manden al F29


----------



## alex123 (Jun 15, 2012)

creo que no me entendiste no quiero que suene fuerte para todo el pueblo lo que yo e referia es que suene a todo su capacidad que ofrese pero con calidad que no distorcione aunque sea despacio pero sin distorcion eso queria


----------



## koke david (Jul 5, 2012)

Compañeros estoy realizando un amplificador portable con un TDA2005, para conexion con bateria y fuente el amplificador ya esta montado, adjunto el diagrama esquematico y pcb en aegle, es la configuracion bridge recomendada en el datashett. El amplificador funciona super con una bateria de 12 voltios y cuando lo conecto el celular, pero cuando lo conecto al portatil se escucha un ruido shhhhhhh en el tweeter solamente en el woofer no y tambien cuando lo conecto a una fuente de PC se escucha el mismo ruido.

He leido algunos temas relacionados en otros foros, y hablan de un bucle de masa, otra recomendación es es llevar la masa las partes de mi amplificador.

¿Si se trata de un bucle de masa como lo soluciono?
¿Si se trata de un problemas de tierra como conecto a tierra mi circuito?

Nota: En la casa no hay tomas aterrizados.

Gracias por la atencion prestada


----------



## moncada (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola:

Ese circuito integrado está muy probado y es muy fiable. Ese "ssshh" o soplido que notas en el tweeter es ruido originado en la propia pastilla o en algún componente externo, como las resistencias de carbón. Podrías atenuarlo usando resistencias de película metálica...

Un bucle de masas lo percibes como un zumbido de 50Hz muy molesto en el woofer, similar al que se produce con un mal filtrado de la alimentación, aunque conviene distinguirlo del producido tras una rectificación de onda completa (lo habitual), que serían unos 100Hz más "melódicos"... 

Un servidor no es muy amigo de utilizar fuentes de PC (conmutadas) para alimentar circuitos de audio. Creo que son preferibles las clásicas a base de trafo, rectificador y condensador electrolítico gordo. Para los previos es conveniente añadir más filtrado conseguido con un transistor serie o usando un integrado de la serie 78--

Saludos.


----------



## koke david (Jul 6, 2012)

Gracias moncada por tu repuesta, con esto he descartado entonces el bucle de masa. En estos momentos estoy realizando la fuente DC con transformador y un regulador de 15v lm7815.
Te comento que probando cambié el capacitor  de 471p por uno mayor, se atenuo un poco el ruido pero tambien la señal, obviamente este capacitor se comporta como un filtro pasabajos. 
Apenas y termine la fuente te comento algo cambia.


----------



## SrJenkins (Ago 6, 2012)

Utilizen un potenciometro, pongan el volumen al minimo y aumenten lentamente este, hasta el punto en que comienze a distorcionar. ESE, es el maximo volumen del amplificador sin distorcion. es obvio que si seguimos subiendo el volumen, distorcionará de lo lindo...


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 6, 2012)

SrJenkins dijo:
			
		

> Utilizen un potenciometro, pongan el volumen al minimo y aumenten lentamente este, hasta el punto en que comienze a distorcionar. ESE, es el maximo volumen del amplificador sin distorcion. es obvio que si seguimos subiendo el volumen, distorcionará de lo lindo...



Disiento, depende de tu fuente de audio el lugar donde se encontrará físicamente el potenciómetro.


----------



## alvaro90 (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenas, resulta que tengo un amplificador que ha empezado ha hacer ruido en el canal derecho, he observado que nada mas encenderlo y sin señal de audio empieza a hacer el ruido y conforme va pasando el tiempo se hace cada vez mas fuerte y asi cada vez lo conecto. Cuando giro el balance hacia el canal izquierdo sigue haciendo ruido el canal derecho. Los altavoces los he comprobado cambiando uno por otro, la fuente de alimentacion parece estar bien aunque no se si cambiar los condensadores (no tienen ningun sintoma de estar inchados, aunque no tengo capacimetro para poder medir su capacidad y afirmar que estan mal) ya que es un amplificador de los 80-90 al que nunca le cambie nada. La salida de audio es de un solo transistor stk463.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 13, 2012)

alvaro90 dijo:
			
		

> La salida de audio es de un solo *transistor* stk463.



... Querrás decir *integrado*.

Pon una foto de ambos lados de la parte de potencia.

PD: Te dejo un diagrama para que te guíes.


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 14, 2012)

Puede que el potenciometro de volumen este sucio, limpialo a ver si se soluciona.


----------



## alvaro90 (Nov 14, 2012)

Perdon, si es el integrado..se me ha ido la pinza. Ya lo he solucionado, el problema eran dos condenasadores de 6800uF 42v en la fuente de alimentacion. Le coloque a cada uno de ellos un condensador de 2200uF en paralelo y arranco sin un solo ruido. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 14, 2012)

alvaro90 dijo:
			
		

> Perdon, si es el integrado..se me ha ido la pinza. Ya lo he solucionado, el problema eran dos condenasadores de 6800uF 42v en la fuente de alimentacion. Le coloque a cada uno de ellos un condensador de 2200uF en paralelo y arranco sin un solo ruido. Muchas gracias a todos.



Me alegro de que lo hayas arreglado, pero te aconsejo poner unos condensadores del mismo valor que tenias, porque no te va a rendir bien el amplificador.


----------



## alvaro90 (Nov 14, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:
			
		

> Me alegro de que lo hayas arreglado, pero te aconsejo poner unos condensadores del mismo valor que tenias, porque no te va a rendir bien el amplificador.




Los acabo de colocar todos del mismo valor, lo que me acabo de dar cuenta, es que al montar todo en su sitio y dejar caer el circuito de alimentacion sobre el disipador (Se encontraba asi, atornillado sobre el disipador) del integrado este no funciona (Se encuentra como si estuviese en mute y si lo arranco con la placa separada del disipador y arranco y pongo la fuente de alimentacion sobre la placa este suena muy muy poco). Alguien sabria decirme por que ocurre esto..Antes funcionaba correctamente. Gracias a todos.


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 14, 2012)

¿Puedes poner alguna foto para ver que es lo que estas explicando?


----------



## alvaro90 (Nov 14, 2012)

zombiesss dijo:
			
		

> ¿Puedes poner alguna foto para ver que es lo que estas explicando?



Si no me equivoco es la masa.
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/228/141120121378.jpg
(Aqui se ve la zona de la fuente de alimentacion que posa sobre el disipador del integrado)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9523/141120121379.jpg
(La fuente y el disipador donde deveria de ir)

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9025/141120121380.jpg
(Por donde se atornilla)



Perdon por las imagenes, pero no me dejaba cargarlas por el tamaño y las he tenido que subir por ahi.

He comprobado que el puente de diodos cuando la fuente de alimentacion se encuentra posada sobre el disipador este se calienta.


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 14, 2012)

No sabria decirte, pero aunque parezca una tonteria, ¿has cortado las patas sobrantes de los consensadores a ras? a ver si estan demasiado largas y te esta tocando con el chasis algo, verifica que solo toque la masa de la placa y nada mas.


----------



## alvaro90 (Nov 14, 2012)

Problema solucionado compañeros, resulta que un puente que habia en la fuente de alimentacion estaba seccionado. Despues de media hora mirando me ha dado por quitar todos los condensadores y fijate por donde he medido continuidad en las masas y menos mal, porque a simple vista no parecian estar cortados. Muchas gracias zombiesss.
http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/7990/sinttuloeuo.png
Ese es el puente, aunque se encuentra por la parte de arriba de la placa.


----------



## mercromina (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola quiero comentaros un problema que tengo en una casa de campo que alimento con baterías de 12V.

El problema es que no puedo conectar el portátil a unos altavoces de los de ordenadores porque hacen mucho ruido cuando le pongo el jack, es un ruido como cuando la radio de onda media no encuentra ninguna emisora. Me tienen loco y no se como quitar el ruido, es un ruido fijo que no se amplifica al subir el volumen. Todo esta alimentado por el mismo banco de baterías, pero he probado a alimentar cada uno con una batería distinta y es igual. Compré un cable de audio con dos filtros de ferrita uno junto a cada jack y no se quita ni un poco. He probado con otro ordenador y es igual, también con otros altavoces y es igual. La única forma de quitarlo es alimentando uno de los dos a 220V, pero me gustaría no tener que poner el convertidor. ¿Sabéis alguna solución?

Gracias un saludo.

Espero haberlo puesto en el foro adecuado.


----------



## Pidjey (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola buenas tengo una etapa de potenia sony con stk4048II creo que era, el problema es que en la salida have un ruido estruendoso como un brrr o grrrr, por que zona podria empezar a mirar para no andar dando palos de ciego.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2013)

Podría ser un díodo de la fuente quemado , también podrían ser los capacitores de la fuente , pero sin mas datos ni fotos , muy dificil ayudarte mas 

Saludos !


----------



## Pidjey (Mar 2, 2013)

No tengo en casa el aparato pero lo estube revisando esta tarde, visualmente no aprecie absolutamente nada, la fuente de audio era un pc, i la salida 4ohm. De todas formas recuerdo que al principio, cuando estaba funcionando, al rato era cuando comenzaba el rugido, lo dejaba descansar un rato i volvia a la normalidad. Cada vez se produjo mas frecuente, hasta el punto de hacerlo ya directamente al encenderlo.No se, dime que mas datos te puedo dar.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 3, 2013)

yo empezaria por comprobar el stk4048ii,voltage + en el pin 14,voltage - por el pin 12,entrada de señal por el pin 1,etc..,para descartar que este sea la averia.


----------



## el arcangel (Mar 4, 2013)

no creo que puedas alimentar el Ci con la fuente de una Pc. fijate en el datashet.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2013)

el arcangel dijo:
			
		

> no creo que puedas alimentar el Ci *con la fuente de una Pc*. fijate en el datashet.


 
No dijo eso , se refirió* al origen del audio*




			
				Pidjey dijo:
			
		

> No tengo en casa el aparato pero lo estube revisando esta tarde, visualmente no aprecie absolutamente nada, *la fuente de audio era un pc*, i la salida 4ohm.


----------



## el arcangel (Mar 5, 2013)

perdòn me confundi....si al principio el amplificador anda bien y luego empiezan los problemas podria ser algun semiconductor como dijo  dosmetros , algùn transistor, fijate si algunos de estos presentan fugas, o calientan, incluso el mismo STK podria estar dañado algun tr interno ya que este circuito lleva 4 en su salida para generar la potencia.
Cambia los c de la potencia incluso los de desacople de fuente, los suelen colocar cerca del disipador y como este ci es calenton la temperatura puede haber secado los condensadores desvalorizandolos, no son muchos como tampoco caros.
Las resistencias incluso las r fusibles estan bien ?? medilas una fuera de rango y el ci hace cualquiera, espero que hayas comprendido como ayudado.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 5, 2013)

¿Que alimentas los altavoces a 12V? No me extraña que no te funcione.


----------



## mercromina (Mar 5, 2013)

Los altavoces tienen entrada para 12v. Funciona bien pero con un ruido de fondo que aunque no se amplifica al subir el volumen, es muy molesto.

Saludos


----------



## Pidjey (Mar 8, 2013)

Visualmente todo perfecto, aunque todabia no he montado el integrado, porque lo tengo en un almacen, sin verlo creo que he encontrado el problema, tienen un datasheet pobrisimo i en chino, pero en datasheets de stk similares de la epoca e visto que impedancia minima 6 ohmnios i yo le tenia conectado altavoces de 4, por lo que creo que los transistores de salida se han quemado, ire a desmontarlo i revisarlo en cuanto pueda. Gracias.


----------



## Flemming (Abr 28, 2013)

Amigos,
Se me dijo que al armar fuentes los reguladores deben estar aislados de sus disipadores, o bien los disipadores aislados del resto del circuito, por que los respaldos metalicos son electricamente activos (No se bien que de que modo actua pero...).

Me pregunto si con los TDA pasa lo mismo. Puse dos sobre el mismo disipador y empece a tener un ruido grave como de masas. Con el circuito anterior tenia uno solo y el ruido de masas no estaba. El circuito es identico al anterior (el del datasheet del tda), pero replicado dos veces sobre un mismo PCB, y ambos TDA comparten el disipador.

Es un ruido al parecer de la etapa de amplificacion exclusivamente ya que le mande audio derecho al amplificador saltando el pre y sigue apareciendo, independiente del volumen y la entrada de audio.
Probe rodeando al trafo con chapa por si metia ruido ya que esta ligeramente mas cerca que antes, pero nada. Ademas tengo filtro de linea (con y sin filtro, mismo ruido). Probe de apartar el PCB  de la fuente, de apagar los coolers, colocar capacitores de 100nf en paralelo con los diodos del puente rectificador, alimentar el pre con bateria y nada, siempre se oye el HUM.

Lo que me mortifica es que antes casi no habia ruido en casi las mismas condiciones y ahora hay bastante. La fuente no cambio para nada.
Cualquier idea que puedan darme sera muy agradecida.

Saludos,
Flemming.


----------



## juliangpo (Abr 28, 2013)

aisla uno y listo, la parte de atras de los TDA está conectada a una de sus patas


----------



## Modultronic (Abr 28, 2013)

Flemming dijo:
			
		

> Amigos,
> Se me dijo que al armar fuentes los reguladores deben estar aislados de sus disipadores, o bien los disipadores aislados del resto del circuito, por que los respaldos metalicos son electricamente activos (No se bien que de que modo actua pero...).
> 
> Me pregunto si con los TDA pasa lo mismo. Puse dos sobre el mismo disipador y empece a tener un ruido grave como de masas. Con el circuito anterior tenia uno solo y el ruido de masas no estaba. El circuito es identico al anterior (el del datasheet del tda), pero replicado dos veces sobre un mismo PCB, y ambos TDA comparten el disipador.
> ...


 _Amigo para empezar a resolver el problema, los TDA debe colocarlos con grasa siliconada térmica y aislarlos con Mica térmica, recuerde que el cable de conexionado tanto de entrada y salida debe ser blindado.__Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## Flemming (May 7, 2013)

Amigos,
Queria comentarles que el ruido parece haberse atenuado un poco, pero sigue ahí, de lo cual intuyo que tiene diferentes causas. Podria tener algo que ver los cables de tension que estan junto a la carcaza metalica, que esten induciendo? Los cables no son finos, y tienen spaguetti termocontraible por fuera, pero me pregunto si pudiera ser esa la causa tras haber descartado tantas cosas. Estoy pensando en conseguir un osciloscopio prestado y probar la fuente del pre y del amp a ver si alguna tiene problemas. Hay alguna otra cosa que se pueda probar? Yo no tengo experiencia usando osciloscopios y si me prestan uno me gustaria sacarle el jugo.

Gracias por sus respuestas,
Flemming.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2013)

Creo que algunas fotos de diversos ángulos del montaje que has hecho nos permitirían darte alguna ayuda sin tener que suponer cosas que desconocemos por completo...
El tema de los ruidos es largo, denso y trabajoso y debería mandarte que leas *acá *antes de analizar nada, sobre todo si no nos muestras que y como has conectado.


----------



## Flemming (May 8, 2013)

Zoidberg, muchisimas gracias. Voy a leerlo y mientras te dejo una foto de mi proyecto. Creo que da una buena idea de como esta conectado. Esta todo metido en el chasis de un viejo amplificador Audinac para que tenga una onda retro.
Decime por favor tu valiosa critica constructiva que la necesito para seguir aprendiendo.





Gracias de nuevo,
Flemming.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2013)

Hummmm...no se vé mucho, pero parece media "rara" la puesta a tierra. Leete *este artículo* y asegurate que las masas y puesta a tierra estén conectadas como aparece en la Figura 4, por que en tu foto sale el cable amarillo y verde pero no parece estar conectado al chasis . Por otra parte, quitá el MDF y atornillá el trafo al chasis directamente por seguridad.

De todas formas, es muy probable que tengas problemas con esa configuración con tantos amplificadores... ahí debes cuidar muchísimo el tendido de las masas y tierra por que si nó te va a zumbar todo...

Hacé eso y contanos que onda...


----------



## Helios (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola, tengo un pequeño problema con un amplificador que estoy armando, los esquematicos los obtuve de http://construyasuvideorockola.com y el problema es el siguiente: 

Tengo un modulo amplificador estereo con TDA2050, un ecualizador de 5 bandas y un vúmetro con el LM3915. 

Cuando conecto la fuente de audio al ecualizador (eq) y de ahí al amplificador no hay ningún tipo de ruido, solamente cuando subo mucho el volumen y no hay nada reproduciendose. Sin embargo cuando pongo el vúmetro entre el eq y el amplificador, es decir la salida del eq al vumetro y del vumetro, al amplificador, hay ruido, aun cuando el volumen esta al mínimo.

La otra situación es con el primer arreglo eq - amplificador, cuando la entrada es a través de un conector RCA,  que va a un switch y de ahí al eq. Ahí me imagino que el ruido es causado por tanto cable entre el reproductor y la entrada de audio y en ese caso, ¿cómo lo evito? de que forma protejo el cable para evitarlo, ya lo entrelace, sin embargo el ruido persiste.

De antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan prestar.

PD: Aquí están los esquemáticos en los que me basé

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/eq5bandas.pdf
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/vumetro_estereo.pdf
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2050.pdf


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 1, 2013)

puedes subir unas fotos del proyecto por ambos lados. saludos


----------



## Helios (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta, aquí están las fotos de las PCB.

Se me ocurrió "blindar" el cable con papel aluminio, en lo que respecta al arreglo eq - vumetro - amplificador, con el reproductor conectado directamente a la entrada, el ruido se redujo considerablemente, sin embargo aún existe un poco de fondo. La historia es otra respecto al uso del switch, aun con el cable "blindado" hay ruido y creo que incluso un poco mas cuando el reproductor no esta conectado, también hay un ruido agudo muy alto con el volumen al máximo en el canal izquierdo. Pero esto solo sucede cuando no hay reproductor conectado a la entrada.

Para explicar un poco mejor esto del switch, es un switch de 4 posiciones y tres hilos (R, G, L), el cual esta para poder seleccionar una de tres posibles entradas de audio, los cables van de un conector RCA triple al switch y del switch a la entrada del eq. 

Creo que el asunto aquí es la tierra, está conectada a todo el circuito, pero solamente por cables, la tierra como tal vendría siendo el transformador ya que el amplificador se alimenta del transformador con 18 + 18 y tap central, que sería la tierra, ¿requiria implementar algo más?

De nuevo gracias pro su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2013)

Probaste atarle un alambrecito a esos forros de aluminio y conectarlos a masa ?


----------



## Helios (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta DOSMETROS, si, ya lo intente, no mejoro pero tampoco empeoro, ahorita ya moví un poco los cables para que no se crucen entre si y al menos le ruido agudo ya no se oye en todo momento, solamente cuando no hay ningún cable conectado en las entradas de RCA, con un cable, aunque no este a reproductor, solo es el ruido de fondo, creo que se llama "HUM". En ese caso, creo que soldare las tierras de los 3 pares de conectores RCA. 

Y, con "masa" te refieres a la tierra del circuito o por ejemplo a algún trozo grande de metal o a los dos?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2013)

Hasta que le pongas un gabinete metálico , soldale un alambre de cobre a lo largo de todos los potenciómetros y conectalos a masa


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 1, 2013)

probaste solo el amplificador sin el pre-amplificador para descartar cual te genera ruido


----------



## Helios (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola SERGIOD, gracias por tu respuesta, si he probado independientemente el amplificador y el preamplificador, y el ruido surge al poner el vúmetro entre los dos.

Ahora, comento lo que he avanzado. Se puenteó la tierra de los conectores RCA, y realmente no note mejoría. Los cables que se blindaron, les puse otra capa de aluminio y luego cinta de aislar, para evitar que pueda haber algún corto. También he probado los cables independientemente y es muy poco el ruido existente

Y, DOSMETROS, el gabinete o será en su totalidad metalico, solamente la case que será aluminio, 'crees que sea suficiente?. El transformador estará atornillado a ella, ¿o debo aislarlo?

Gracias por su ayuda!





Hola, traigo nuevas noticias, parece que quien induce el ruido es la fuente del vúmetro, usé la fuente que viene integrada con el amplificador, y no hubo ruido. Debido a problemas técnicos, usé un capacitor de 2200uF, en lugar del de 4700uF que especifica el proyecto, no creí que hubiese problema, pero al parecer si lo hay, tengo por aqui uno de 5600uF intentare ponerselo, haber que tal responde
De nuevo una actualización, cambié el capacitor, pero no hubo mejora. HIce otra prueba, en esa ocasión, en lugar de conectar la fuente tanto positivo como negativo, solamente conecte el positivo, no hay falta de tierra ya que esta llega a través de los cables de audio (R, G, L) que van del vúmetro al amplificador, no hubo ruido, así que como conclusión, el ruido era causado por la tierra de la fuente de alimentación, situación que me aprece extraña, ya quu si estan conectadas la tierra de la fuente, con la del amplificador, esto a través del tap central del transformador. Creo que cambiaré el cable de tierra de la fuente por uno que vaya desde el amplificador.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 2, 2013)

es obio que tienes un problema en el vumetro, me parece que uno de los ic te esta dando el ruido rebisa bien los cables con que conectas el bumetro


----------



## Helios (Jul 2, 2013)

Así es adjcp, me parece que hay algo extraño en el vúmetro. En un principio creí que era la fuente, y la conexión a tierra, pero cuando le modifico la sensibilidad al vúmetro, mete una enorme cantidad de ruido e la señal. Debido a que ando un poco corto de tiempo creo que lo dejare fuera del ensamble final, no es una parte vital, realmente solo era para que se viera bien. 

Aún así, gracias a todos por su ayuda, ya que me permitieron hacerle un par de mejoras al proyecto, como blindar los cables y cuidar la conexión a tierra, terminaré el proyecto y una vez finalizado, reportare los resultados. Mientras tanto, alguna otra sugerencia que tengan para evitar ruido en la señal?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2013)

Helios dijo:
			
		

> Aún así, gracias a todos por su ayuda, ya que me permitieron hacerle un par de mejoras al proyecto, como blindar los cables y cuidar la conexión a tierra, terminaré el proyecto y una vez finalizado, reportare los resultados. *Mientras tanto, alguna otra sugerencia que tengan para evitar ruido en la señal?*


A ver... te voy a explicar algo antes de enojarme por que has sacado diseños de construyasublablablabla en lugar de tomar los de este foro que está recontra probados/revisados/construidos etc etc. Esos circuitos que has montado *tienen una estructura de ganancia deplorablemente calculada e implementada*, que me hace dudar de que quien los diseñó sepa lo que está haciendo.
*Primero: *La ganancia de los TDA2050 vale 34dB cuando 30dB ya es demasiadísimo alta para las fuentes de nivel de línea normales. El primer paso es cambiar las resistencias de realimentación: 680Ω a 1K (o 1K2) y la de 33K a 22K. Con eso bajás la ganancia del amplificador a algo bastaaante mas razonable, del orden de los 27dB (yo generalmente la bajo hasta 26dB con una de 1K2, pero podés dejarla con 1K para empezar).
*Segundo:* La ganancia del ecualizador es de 33dB... OTRA BARBARIDAD!!!. Cambiá las resistencias de realimentación de 100K por unas de 10K como para probar. Lo mismo es mucho, pero tengo vagancia de leer el datasheet del BA3822... cosa que vos podrías hacer para ver como es ese tema. NUNCA LE HAGAS CASO a eso que dice que si la señal es muy baja podes reemplazar las R de 2K2 por puentes, por que vas a cambiar el modo de operación del circuito al de un conversor I-V con resultados..... no buenos. Esto me confirma que los de ese sitio no tienen NPI de lo que hacen o dicen.
*Tercero:* Hacé un DIBUJO de las conexiones del vúmetro al pre o al ampli, pero asegurate de mostrar clara y exactamente como has conectado los cables de alimentación del pre, del vumetro y del ampli.
*Cuarto:* Hacé eso y probalo de nuevo... y contá que sucede, por que tenías una ganancia de 67dB entre ambas etapas y eso es lo que hace falta para amplificar una capsula magnética de un tocadiscos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 2, 2013)

Helios dijo:
			
		

> Así es adjcp, me parece que hay algo extraño en el vúmetro. En un principio creí que era la fuente, y la conexión a tierra, pero cuando le modifico la sensibilidad al vúmetro, mete una enorme cantidad de ruido e la señal.



pues hay tienes cambia los reostatos puede que esten malos o prueba los ic del vumetro uno a la vez para descartar posibles fallas no te rindas yo hice ese mismo vumetro y no tuve problemas


----------



## Helios (Jul 2, 2013)

adjcp, de momento lo dejare el conjunto sin vúmetro, posteriormente leere un poco más del tema y lo probare con más calma. Hace tiempo arme un vúmetro con ese mismo integrado y funciono de maravilla, sin embargo no recuerdo donde dejé el esquemático... u_u

Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por tu respuesta y la dedicación que noto en ella. Créeme que el primer lugar donde busqué información fue en este foro e igual, hace tiempo hice otro amplificador con diagramas que encontré en este foro, pero no lo termine como hubiese querido por cuestiones de tiempo y dinero. Y recientemente que pensé en hacer otro más potente y con más características no encontré los temas de donde había sacado la información y lo que tenía guardado en mi computadora  se perdió. Así pues ente búsqueda y búsqueda en el foro di con alguien que recomendó dicha pagina (construyasu....) estuve viendo un poco y desde mi punto de vista me agrado, por que no disponía de mucho tiempo para completar la proyecto. No soy muy hábil en lo que respecta a electrónica analógica y menos aún en audio, soy un aficionado cuyo conocimiento se va expandiendo conforme intento hacer algún proyecto. Así que por favor no se enoje compañero, y le pido una disculpa si lo hice enfadar, realmente aprecio mucho su opinión y se lo agradezco profundamente. Haré las modificaciones que menciona y pronto reportaré los resultados.

Finalmente, en el tiempo que no vi los mensajes que se publicaron, el sistema en conjunto parece funcionar bien. Blindé el resto de los cables y por ellos entra solo una pequeña cantidad de estatica. En ocasiones cuando subo mucho alguna banda del ecualizador se distorciona el sonido, pero debe ser por lo que comenta Dr. Zoidberg, realizare las modificaciones y regreso.

Gracias


----------



## Helios (Jul 2, 2013)

Bueno pues, ya realice las modificaciones y he de decir que el sonido mejoro, se redujo el ruido las distorsiones al elevar mucho alguna banda. El único ruido que queda es el que entra por los cables de entrada (De las entradas RCA a la entrada del ecualizador) pero es muy poco, intentare recortar los cables lo más que se pueda. 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda para corregir el circuito Dr. Zoidberg. Igualmente muchas gracias a los demás compañeros que prestaron su tiempo, ayuda y atención.

El tema del vúmetro como comente, lo dejaré para otro momento, pero en cuanto haga algún avance lo reportaré.

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2013)

Helios dijo:
			
		

> El único ruido que queda es el que entra por los cables de entrada (De las entradas RCA a la entrada del ecualizador) pero es muy poco, intentare recortar los cables lo más que se pueda.


Tratá de colocar una resistencia de 22K entre GND y el punto donde se unen la resistencias de 2K2 con el cap de 1uF a la entrada del BA... eso para cada canal.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 3, 2013)

bueno compañero suerte con el vumetro la verdad esa falla no es dificil de hallar solo necesitas hacer pruebas


----------



## Helios (Jul 6, 2013)

Primero que nada, una disculpa por la tardanza, se me cruzó un asunto importante y tuve que atenderlo u_u. 

Pero bien, en cuanto pude regrese al trabajo y les informo con gusto que ya esta todo ensamblado y funcionando. Dr. Zoidberg, muchas gracias por tu consejo sobre la resistencia, pero una vez que estuvo todo ensamblado dentro del gabinete, ya no hubo ruido por los cables de entrada, y apenas lo estoy leyendo. adjcp, gracias por el apoyo ya empece a leer la hoja de especificaciones del LM3915 y en cuanto tenga un rato, me pongo a revisar todo le circuito. 

Finalmente, muchas gracias a todos los que me prestaron su ayuda, tiempo y atención, puesto que con su ayuda se pudieron corregir defectos en el proyecto y así lograr un buen resultado. Ahora les dejo unas fotos de proyecto terminado

Una vez más, muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 6, 2013)

que buen trabajo amigo te felicito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2013)

Me gusta  . . . ¿ Cuantos leds le vas a poner  ?


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 6, 2013)

Helios dijo:
			
		

> Primero que nada, una disculpa por la tardanza, se me cruzó un asunto importante y tuve que atenderlo u_u.
> 
> Pero bien, en cuanto pude regrese al trabajo y les informo con gusto que ya esta todo ensamblado y funcionando. Dr. Zoidberg, muchas gracias por tu consejo sobre la resistencia, pero una vez que estuvo todo ensamblado dentro del gabinete, ya no hubo ruido por los cables de entrada, y apenas lo estoy leyendo. adjcp, gracias por el apoyo ya empece a leer la hoja de especificaciones del LM3915 y en cuanto tenga un rato, me pongo a revisar todo le circuito.
> 
> ...


para hacerlo mas didáctico podrías poner un dibujo con los bloques completos mas los ajustes que realizaste y lo que añadiste para tener una señal limpia
PD: Te felicito realmente este bien chebre


----------



## Helios (Jul 11, 2013)

Gracias por sus respuestas. DOSMETROS, originalmente pensaba poner el vúmetro para la señal estereo, aunque he pensado últimamente que estaría bien agregarle un vúmetro para el canal del subwoofer y quizá uno que solo varía la intensidad de la luz, para iluminar el interior. Pero todo esto lo haré después y cuando tenga algo listo, lo reportaré por aquí.

Sergiod, aquí esta el diagrama de los bloques usados. El vúmetro tomaría como entrada la salida del ecualizador. Y con respecto a la la señal limpia, dejo señalado lo que se hizo:

-La principal fuente de ruido en un principio era el vúmetro, el cual falta checar y de mometo se quito del diseño.

-Se blindaron los cables de entrada desde las entradas RCA hasta la entrada al amplificador, para esto primeramente se tranzaron los 3 cables (L, R, G) y se les envolvió con dos capas de papel aluminio. El papel aluminio se corta en tiras de unos 2 x 3 cm y se va envolviendo el cable con ellas, finalmente se cubre con cinta de aislar o si es posible con termofit para un mejor acabado, esto con el fin de evitar corto circuitos accidentales. Se puede probar a conectar este blindaje a masa (sugerencia de DOSMETROS)

-Tratar que los cables sean lo más cortos posibles

-En las entradas RCA, conectar con un cable, la tierra de los conectores con la tierra del circuito. Por lo que noté de preferencia la de los amplificadores (la mas cercana al tap central) o al gabinete (Sugerencia de DOSMETROS)

-Se realizaron las correcciones al circuito propuestas por Dr. Zoidberg: 

1.- Cambiar las resistencias de realimentación: 680Ω a 1K y la de 33K a 22K en el amplificador del TDA2050
2.-Cambiar las resistencias de realimentación de 100K por unas de 10K en el ecualizador

Esto para reducir la ganancia, se logro evitar distorcion en el audio bajo ciertas frecuencias del ecualizador

- Dr. Zoidberg hizo la siguiente sugerencia, aunque no la pude probar: Colocar una resistencia de 22k entre GND y el punto donde se unen la resistencias de 2K2 con el capacitor de 1uF a la entrada del BA3822, eso para cada canal.

Y bien, esas fueron las modificaciones que recuerdo haber realizado, el tema del vúmetro queda pendiente pero lo retomaré luego.

Una vez mas gracias por la ayuda de todos en este asunto, y espero que este tema resulte de ayuda a alguien más.


----------



## edu dj (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola a todos... 
Mi pregunta básica es como puedo mejorar un circuito X de un amplificador... 
En los datasheet muestran esquemas en los cuales se detallan la configuración adecuada para el integrado de audio. El tema es que las entradas al integrado son directas, osea, conectadas directamente al pin del integrado sin que ningún capacitor y/o resistencia participen en la entrada...
Mi duda surge a partir de que arme un circuito con el integrado KA2206 y en el datasheet aparece solamente las entradas directas al integrado sin ningún capacitor de por medio y antes de pasar el pcb a la placa de cobre, quisiera asegurarme que tanto la entrada como las salidas estarán bien filtradas así evitando ruidos parásitos y de tener que volver a diseñar la placa...
Espero haberme hecho entender con lo que pregunto. Dentro de un rato subo el esquema que use y el pcb hecho con pcb wizard para que puedan ayudarme mejor...


----------



## djwash (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola.

El circuito de ese amplificador es bastante sencillo, acabo de ver en el datasheet de Samsung y efectivamente van directo al ampli, no lo lei para ver si decia algo al respecto, pero, en google hay imagenes del mismo circuito con los tipicos capacitores electroliticos de 1µF (1 micro faradio) en cada entrada.







El circuito al ser sencillo, podes armarlo en placa experimental perforada en lugar de hacer PCB, te llevará menos tiempo y si hay que modificar algo podras hacerlo sin ningun problema, en cuanto al funcionamiento o rendimiento de estas placas frente a un PCB normal en este caso es el mismo.






Saludos.


----------



## edu dj (Jul 22, 2013)

Entonces por las dudas pongo un capacitor de 1uf en la entrada para evitar oscilaciones? 
La pregunta la generalize porque también estoy armando un apli con el integrado tda7374B y justamente en la entrada hay 2 capacitores pero pensé que talvez le faltaría algún capacitor de 100n más 1 resistencia de 4.7k que vayan de las salidas a gnd para mejor filtrado...
La verdad es que de electrónica no soy profesional pero me guio mucho en cuanto a diseños de pcb con pcb wizard pero no me guio a la hora de "mejorar" al amplificador ya que tengo entendido que en los datasheet aparecen esquemas de testeo y no la mejor configuración que se le puede dar...
PD: al ka2206 lo arme en modo bridge, justamente el que está en el datasheet de samsung... Saludos


aca dejo el esquema que use y las vistas del circuito con pcb wizard...


----------



## djwash (Jul 22, 2013)

El diseño de tu PCB se puede mejorar bastante, fijate de no hacer bucles de masa, en este caso puede que no afecte, pero si lo hace no habra forma de corregirlo a menos que cambies la placa. Fijate bien de elegir los tamaños de componentes adecuados como capacitores por ejemplo, para hacer todo lo mas reducido posible, tomate el tiempo de ordenar los componentes de la mejor manera para evitar pistas largas, usa puentes que no muerden, no uses autoruteo, etc...

Lo de agregar componentes a la entrada no es al boleo, depende del circuito, podes llegar a empeorar la cuestion.

Insisto, es un proyecto mas para placa perforada que para otra cosa, pero si quieres practicar la fabricacion de placas, adelante.


----------



## basicobasico (Jul 22, 2013)

NOTA: (eh leido que se utilizan los condensadores, tipicamente son de 0.1uF<1uF, a la entrada de un amplifcador para disminuir/anular el componente de DC que puede quedar aun despues del rectificado y filtrado del trasformador, el inconveniente es que entre menor sea el valor del condensador mayor sera el filtro de las frecuencias bajas, por ello en algunos esquemas que eh visto de mediano watiage, 20<150Ws el condensador utilizado suele ser de 2uF, 4,7uF, 10uF porque requieren hacer pasar todas las frecuencias, incluidas las bájas) 
....





djwash dijo:


> El diseño de tu PCB se puede mejorar bastante, fijate de no hacer bucles de masa, en este caso puede que no afecte, pero si lo hace no habra forma de corregirlo a menos que cambies la placa. Fijate bien de elegir los tamaños de componentes adecuados como capacitores por ejemplo, para hacer todo lo mas reducido posible, tomate el tiempo de ordenar los componentes de la mejor manera para evitar pistas largas, usa puentes que no muerden, no uses autoruteo, etc...
> ., .


Disculpa ya que as mencionado el tema, les comento tengo un chip similar, no el mismo, no recuerdo el C/Identificador, pero es de la misma familia, KA, en una grabadora, la cuestion es que tan factible es armar/soldar los componentes de ese chip en el aire, sin utilizar placa, me explico, soldar el condensador de 100uF directamente a los pines (2&3) eh igualmente lo mismo a los pines (10&11) y asi los demas componentes
......


----------



## djwash (Jul 22, 2013)

Soldar los componentes al aire seria factible, mientras seas prolijo, componentes con patas bien cortas, no calentar demasiado tiempo las patas del chip, pero, una placa perforada es muy economica...


----------



## edu dj (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola. 
Osea que podría hacer el diseño aún más chico? Yo hice una impresión de prueba en un papel común y las medidas son 7.2 cm de largo X 5.5 de ancho. La idea básica de despejar el integrado de componentes es por sí le tengo que agregar un disipadór solamente es eso despues de usar auto ruteo fui acomodando los componentes para hacer la placa lo más compacta posible pero sí decís que puedo achicarla más (cosa que me gustaría mucho) voy a volver a acomodar los componentes para hacerla más chica. Creo que leí por ahí que no era muy bueno poner puentes pero sí no va a haber problema los hago... 
Disculpa mi ignorancia pero a que te referis con lo de bucles a masa? 
Una cosa más, yo tengo pensado usarlo como amplificador portátil, osea, sin tener que enchufarlo a algo. Así que lo voy a alimentar con baterías de celulares que en serie me dan 11.4v (el integrado aguanta 11 pero ya tengo pensado como voy a bajarle esos 400mv que sobran) crees que el capacitor de 1000uf está demás en la entrada de vcc? Te lo pregunto porque hace un par de semanas arme un ampli con tda2822m y en la entrada de vcc tenía el capacitor de 1000uf y con las baterías no me funcionaba (porque estaba pensado para un transformador de 9v), despues probando saque el capacitor y funcióno perfectamente...





basicobasico dijo:


> NOTA: (eh leido que se utilizan los condensadores, tipicamente son de 0.1uF<1uF, a la entrada de un amplifcador para disminuir/anular el componente de DC que puede quedar aun despues del rectificado y filtrado del trasformador, el inconveniente es que entre menor sea el valor del condensador mayor sera el filtro de las frecuencias bajas, por ello en algunos esquemas que eh visto de mediano watiage, 20<150Ws el condensador utilizado suele ser de 2uF, 4,7uF, 10uF porque requieren hacer pasar todas las frecuencias, incluidas las bájas)
> ....
> 
> 
> ...



yo hice algo así como lo que vos comentas pero con un lm386, yo no le conecte ningún capacitor y resistencias, solamente hice trabajar al integrado sólo uniéndolo sólo con cables y funcionó. Obiamente que la calidad de sonido no era la mejor ya que sólo lo uni con cables pero dentro de todo funcionaba bien... Jeje


----------



## djwash (Jul 23, 2013)

Está buena la idea de poner un disipador, pero no es necesario que sea tan grande, deberias ver bien el tamaño que pensas usar y como lo vas a sujetar al integrado.

El tema de las baterias de celular, tienen un circuito interno que desconecta la bateria en si cuando detecta un cortocircuito, al momento de conectar el ampli a la fuente el capacitor exige un pico de corriente para cargarse, me imagino que lo habras notado cuando conectas un capacitor a alguna fuente hace una chispita en las patas, bueno, esto puede ser visto como un cortocircuito por el circuito interno de las baterias, por eso es que no funciona.

El capacitor no es necesario si vas a usar baterias, asi como tambien medidas extremas para evitar ruidos y oscilaciones, estas cosas son comunes cuando usas fuentes lineales, o SMPS, aun asi no esta demas que vallas viendo algunas cuestiones referentes a masa, en principio para evitar problemas en futuros PCB que fabriques:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

No creo que tengas problemas con esos 400mV, no se como pensaras bajarselos, esos 11.4 son medidos con tester?


----------



## edu dj (Jul 23, 2013)

El tema del disipadór era una posibilidad ya que sí el integrado trabaja a 5W (4.7W MAX a 8 OHMS)
yo a las baterías ya les saque los circuitos que tienen, esos 400 mv pensaba regularlos con un potenciómetro. El voltaje es medido con un tester digital. Sí decís que esos 400mv no le hacen nada al integrado los dejo como está, yo lo decía porque en el datasheet dice 8V min y 11V max por eso decía de regularlo...
Que concejo me podrías dar para mejorar la masa de la placa? Como se puede ver en las capturas, los negativos de los condensadores, entrada y salida, entrada de vcc y la 3 pata del potenciómetro están conectados a una sola masa que es la de la placa está bien así conectados? Sí se podría mejorar eso decime como así rediseño la placa para poner puentes donde se necesite y sí hay que mejorar masa aprobécho para arreglarlo. Te agradesco mucho la ayuda que me estas dando!


----------



## djwash (Jul 23, 2013)

Yo no me preocuparia por esos 400mV, si tienes algun problema como calentamiento excesivo o humo, tenes tambien el TEA2025 que es muy similar al que estas usando y admite mas tension.

Lo de la placa, leyendo el tema que te dije ya tenes una idea de que se trata un bucle de masa, ordena bien los componentes, hay una que otra pista que es muy larga, si piensas poner un disipador, deberias decidir cual será y asi dejar el espacio necesario, coloca los componentes mas juntos...


----------



## edu dj (Jul 23, 2013)

si lei todo pero entendi poco.jeje pero igual voy a volver a releer para poder comprenderlo...

aca te dejo de nuevo la placa como quedo, trate de achicarla lo mas posible y tambien de acortar las pistas lo mas que se pudo, solamente tuve que poner 2 puentes nomas...

con el tema del tea2025, ese era el que yo queria porque en el foro hay varios proyectos con este integrado, pero como no tenian me dieron este y me dijeron que era su remplazo, como no esta seguro de si las patas eran las mismas decidi armar la placa yo mismo... si hay algo que veas mal no dudes en avisarme 

PD: la vista real y la de componentes tienen zoom para que puedas ver en detalles todo


----------



## djwash (Jul 24, 2013)

A ver:

Evita curvas en las pistas a 90º, en esos casos debes usar dos curvas de 45º.

El uso de puentes no esta mal, pero siempre que se pueda omitir mejor, el puente que va a C8 lo podrias evitar facilmente mandando la pista hacia el medio del integrado, es decir en ligar de ir al puente, la llevas hacia el centro del integrado.

En mis PCB siempre trato de dejar los componentes simetricos, como capacitores, todos apuntando el positivo hacia el mismo lado, y en lo posible alineados a una cuadricula imaginaria.

C1 y C10 podrian ir los dos juntos entre el IC y el potenciometro, sus pistas saliendo del centro del integrado.

Con eso ya deberias poder reorganizar mejor los componentes que estan arriba, no se si al final vas a colocar C5, pero podrias dejar un lugar destinado a ello, yo siempre hago las placas con algunos pines o conexiones extras, para usarlas en algun circuito o aparato diferente al que sera destinado principalmente.

Fijate que podrias poner la salida de parlante (OUT) del lado izquierdo, sacando las pistas que van a C2 y a C8 como dije antes, por el centro de las patas del integrado, asi te quedaria acomodar un poco los componentes, y el pin de alimentacion quedaria libre para evitar usar otro jumper.

Espero que te sirvan estos consejos, ah si, no uses autoruteo, es una herramienta que limitara tu capacidad de aprender a hacer PCB, ya que lo mejor es acomodar tu mismo los componentes a medida que vas trazando pistas.

Saludos.


----------



## edu dj (Jul 24, 2013)

Así lo haré. Volveré a reacomodar los componentes siguiendo tus concejos para remejorarlo... La verdad que no me había dado cuenta lo de la bornera del voltaje, ya lo estoy arreglando.jeje 
vos decís que en vez de dejar las pistas con cortes de 90 grados osea todo recto, que lo haga en diagonales?

A C5 lo pienso dejar para también poder conectar algún transformador de 9v porque la baterías no van a ser eternos y sí quiero y tengo la posibilidad de usarlo enchufado mucho mejor para preservar las baterías para cuando quiera lo usar de forma portátil...


----------



## djwash (Jul 24, 2013)

Claro, en lugar de hacer una sola curva a 90º haces dos de 45º, debes evitar eso porque al mandar el pcb al acido es probable que se deforme la esquina de una pista de 90º, entre otras cosas, ademas queda mejor...


----------



## edu dj (Jul 25, 2013)

mira aca reacomode todo y lo pude achicar mas...

de paso te dejo la imagenes del otro amplificador que estoy haciendo del TDA7374B, hay muchos errores para corregirle y mucho mas espacio que achicar, con este voy a seguir tus concejos para poder mejorarlo...


----------



## djwash (Jul 25, 2013)

Quedo mejor, pero se puede mejorar mas, la cosa es que no uso ese programa, uso Eagle, mas tarde te paso una imagen de los PCB que hago, para que saques algunas ideas...

Y el otro PCB, los coponentes estan muuuy separados jeje...


----------



## edu dj (Jul 25, 2013)

Sí jeje, pasa que como hace muy poco empezé a dibujar con pcb wizard, miro los datasheet y empiezo a tirar pistas como un caballo y veo así nomas donde se puede achicar a lo superficial y para mi así queda bien, pero ahora me voy a fijar muy bien donde se puede achicar lo más posible, le voy a dedicar más tiempo para dejar los pcb más buenos... Ah y de usar lo menos posible de pertinax.Jaja
con el tda7374b te quiero hacer 2 preguntas nomas; la primera es sí el fusible que le puse está bien. Según el datasheet el integrado consume 12V con 4.5A estando al palo; y la otra es sí están bien conectados los rca de la entrada...
Este amplificador esta pensado para usarlo con el auto, lo rescate de un viejo estéreo a cassette que acá en casa estaban por tirar y como no sabía dibujar circuitos (hace un par de semanas) no sabía que hacer con el y aparte no encontré ningún pcb ya hecho así que más me apure por aprender a usar pcb wizard pero todavia me falta bastante...

Espero algún pcb tuyo para poder mejorar mis diseños...


----------



## djwash (Jul 25, 2013)

Mirá, aca tenes unas placas que hice, y hay muchas mas en ese tema, buscalas si queres y las miras...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/703409/


----------



## carlos juan (Jul 29, 2013)

mi situacion es esta arme un amplificador de 180 con el tda 7294 un salida suena bien pero la otra tiene ruido y aumenta al aumentar el volumen ayuda po
rfa


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2013)

carlos juan dijo:
			
		

> mi situacion es esta arme un amplificador de 180 con el tda 7294 un salida suena bien pero la otra tiene ruido y aumenta al aumentar el volumen ayuda po
> rfa



¿ Esquema ?
¿ Fotos ?
¿ Información ?
¿ Diseño de PCB ?
*¿¿¿¿ Algo ????*


----------



## edu dj (Jul 29, 2013)

si estuve mirando tus pcb y se ven muy buenos, también estuve leyendo sobre tu técnica de planchar los pcb usando un rodillo de impresora, después voy a probar tu técnica...
yo utilizo el gran papel glosy que es muy grueso (el típico para las fotos) y después de sacarle lo que es papel, queda pegada como una película plástica que es como la de un folio; y para asegurar que no se me despegue el tóner lo que hago es ni bien termino de sacarle los restos de papel con el agua, lo meto en el freezer unos cuantos minutos hasta que se congele un poco. mi pensamiento para hacer esto fue que si tanto el cobre como el tóner están calientes el tóner no se iba a adherir bien y por lógica pensé que el tóner se iba a adherir a lo que se enfriara mas rápido, en este caso el cobre, de esa manera lo hago yo y no tengo problemas y el tóner queda donde tiene que quedar osea en el cobre....jejeje


----------



## djwash (Jul 29, 2013)

La adherencia del toner al cobre depende de varias cosas, la temperatura, si es poca no se derrite el toner y no pega (es como un plastico), si es mucha se quema el toner y no pega, el tiempo, la presion (por eso el rodillo) si es mucha se hacen anchas las pistas si es poca hay lugares que pega muy bien y otros no, si el cobre esta pulido, si el cobre esta sucio...

Con la tecnica que uso es la unica forma economica que logue hacer PCB con pistas tan finas como el UCD de 1250W, y sin hacer retoques, sin el rodillo de goma nunca pude...

Proba el fostatizante, dicen que es una buena forma de dejar el cobre limpio y listo sin lijar.


----------



## edu dj (Jul 30, 2013)

ah porque yo vi el tutorial de construyasuvideorockola.com que decia que hay que planchar por 10 minutos y despues pasarlo al agua, yo igual lo plancho hasta 5 minutos; si una impresora tarda segundos en imprimir en fotografico porque el planchado tiene que durar 10 minutos...

igual trato de no pasarle demasiado la plancha porque dicen que se puede quemar el pertinax y despues no sirve.... el el jueves me voy a ir a comprar las cosas para armar este y el otro...

decis que por las dudas use los capacitores de 0.1uf entre la entrada y el potenciometro? digo por si tambien lo quiero usar con un transformador de 9v


----------



## djwash (Jul 31, 2013)

En la impresora, tenes la temperatura justa en el momento justo, en el lugar preciso. Al planchar placas las variables son muchas, son mas de las que te nombre antes, la cuestion es ir probando con las cosas que tienes a mano, y en lo posible imprimir siempre en el mismo lugar, ya que al imprimir en otro lado suele ser otro toner y las cosas cambian.

Si llegas a quemar la placa es porque la temperatura es extremadamente alta, tambien quemarias el toner.

Entre la entrada de audio y el potenciometro los capacitores son de 1uF, y si los podes usar, yo usaria un capacitor y una resistencia de 10k, en los parlantes de PC suelen venir asi. Cuando lo uses con una fuente lineal (trafo) podrias agregar un capacitor de poliester de 1 o 2 uF en paralelo con el capacitor de 1000uF para evitar ruidos de la fuente y que oscile el integrado esto no siempre es necesario, pero a veces si hace falta.


----------



## edu dj (Ago 1, 2013)

hola djwash aca le agregue el capacitor y la resistencia que me dijiste, decime si esta bien colocadas asi despues imprimo y empiezo la creacion  

despues te subo una foto de mis parlantes de pc y de su circuito, el otro dia los abri de curioso que soy haber que intefgrado llevaba y me encontre con que esta armado con un tda2822m y suenan muy bien, pero lo que mas me llamo la atencion que tenia un inductor en la entrada de voltaje...

lo que me puse a pensar es que funcion cumple ya que se alimenta con los 12V de la fuente y el tda aguanta muy bien ese voltaje, es mas diria que para buen sonido se tiene que alimentar con 12V y no con 9V como dice su datasheet.jeje

ah y me olvidaba de decirte que lo medi con el pcb wizard y la placa mide 5.5 cm de largo X 3.5 cm de ancho, la verdad que contento con las medidas ya que va a tirar 5W, o 4.7W como dice el datasheet...jeje


----------



## djwash (Ago 2, 2013)

Fijate que C7 esta mal conectado, tiene que tener una pata a una de las salidas, y la otra a masa.

Podrias acomodar los capacitores C7 y C3 verticalmente, digamos, asi te quedan en el medio de los dos C de 470uF...

La separacion entre el area de relleno (que no me acuerdo como se llama en este momento hace meses que no hago un PCB) y las pistas debe ser la misma que la distancia de esta area a los Pads, fijate que esta ultima es menor y no queda muy bien...


----------



## edu dj (Ago 3, 2013)

a que te referis mas o menos con lo del area de relleno, osea todo lo que queda como GND?
 Sabes que la verdad que no me habia dado cuenta lo del capacitor que estaba mal unido pero ya lo arregle, y hasta pude achicar la placa un poco mas.jeje

che el capacitor de 0.1 uf y la resistencia de 4.7k estan bien puestos???


----------



## djwash (Ago 3, 2013)

C4 ahora está mal conectado, va a uno de los terminales del parlante no a GND.

Con el area de relleno, me refiero al area que vos dejas como GND, no se como será en ese programa, en el Eagle, ese area cobre todos los espacios libres, lo agregas manualmente, le indicas a que va conectada, y le indicas la distancia entre este area de relleno (que aun no recuerdo como se llama) y las demas partes de cobre, pistas, pads, etc, esta distancia tiene que ser la misma para todo, si te fijas ese area queda lejos de las pistas pero a veces muy cerca de los pads...

La resistencia que hay ahi es de 10K, con el capacitor (de 1uF no de 0,1uF) y una resistencia de 4,7K en serie con este deberia andar bien, podrias omitir la resistencia tambien, en este caso mas componentes no colocaría en la entrada.


----------



## LeoBecker (Ago 6, 2013)

hola, tengo el mismo problema. Lo pudiste solucionar??


----------



## edu dj (Ago 10, 2013)

hola djwash ya corregí el error que me marcaste que por cierto ni me había dado cuenta, crea que como para probar voy a hacerlo asi haber que resulta, por si las dudas voy a ver si consigo algún socalo para este integrado, por si tengo que modificar algo.jeje


de paso te muestro la modificacion que hice con el tda7374, lo hice igual que en el datasheet, lo que no yego a notar bien es lo de los pines de sw1, no se si son 2 o 3. pero yo le aparte 2, no se si estaran bien....


----------



## plarenas (Ago 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Esquema ?
> ¿ Fotos ?
> ¿ Información ?
> ¿ Diseño de PCB ?
> *¿¿¿¿ Algo ????*



estimado fogonazo,

aprovechando el hilo me hice dos amplificadores con estos TDA y tenia el ruido hummmm ese de 50hz ley tu tutorial sobre las fuentes y lo segui al pie de la letra me bajo el ruido en un 70%, solo me falta el tema de los 2000 uf por amper de consumo hoy compre los condensadores y en la tarde pretendo arreglarlo, espero que se solucione al 100%


----------



## edu dj (Nov 6, 2013)

hola dj wash yo otra ves...jeje
hice la placa tal cual esta en esta ultima captura q te mande pero no me fuciona nada... lo unico q modifique fue un led de encendido q no modifica en nada al ultimo diseño q te presente...
te puedo pedir un ultimo favor??? si podrias revisar por mi el pcb contra el esquema que segui... a mi parecer esta perfecto pero el ampli no funciona ni siquiera el led que puse funciona...
los componentes sob todos nuevos asiq dudo mucho q fallen...

PD: en una pagina rusa q encontre trataban un poco del KA2206B (osea el que tenia yo) pero por si las dudas compre otro que dice SOLAMENTE KA2206 (sin la b al final).... segun los rusos hay diferencias en sus patas y por eso te pregunto q opinas de esto... capas q no me funciona el ampli porque el esquema no corresponde a la serie del integrado...


----------



## gusaca (Ene 9, 2014)

Soy nuevo en el foro, pero hace mucho tiempo que leo os comentarios y me han ayudado mucho en otras dudas. Ahora me propuse armar el amplificador STK4048V, pero me hace mucho ruido, lo alimento con una fuente +-55 v de continua, usè el circuito publicado en la página de pablin, que ya pude ver que algunas diferencias con el circuito de la hoja de datos de SANYO.  El amplif. suena bastante bien pero ese ruido en bajo volumen se deja escuchar mucho y no sirve. Desde ya agradezco toda la ayuda que me puedan proporcionar.Muchas Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2014)

Andá leyendo algo por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=ruido+en+amplificador&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D946384%26pp%3D25%26page%3D2&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D946384&ss=5610j1706300j21

Y también por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...electronica.com/search.php?searchid=946384&ss


----------



## edmundo2009 (Ene 9, 2014)

eso es porque tu fuente de alimentacion no esta bien filtrada o las tierras estan tomadas en diferentes partes, debes de unificar las tierras y así eliminar las fallas, en la fuente debes de utilizar filtros de 10000 uf cada uno para evitar el ruido de alterna que tienes en la entrada del amplificador.


----------



## Papusxxdd (Ene 10, 2014)

Te cuento por experiencia por que yo tuve el mismo problema cuando arme dos canales de esto en una potencia,suponiendo q*UE* la fuente diodos y capacitores esté bien, una de las cosas primeras q*UE* tenés que hacer es poner aislada la masa de entrada con la carcaza poniendo por ejemplo jack de plastico plu*G* como yo hice, por que a lo primero tenia de metal y eso provocaba ruido, los potenciometros que usé fueron de 50k anda ok con la impedancia de entrada, (tiene mucha ganancia de entrada el stk) fijate que la pata 3 del integrado esté bien conectada a masa y las piezas que van a masa t*A*mb*IEN* a mi me pasó con un canal, yo lo armé en 2008 y todavia vive usado por músicos la mayoria con vagas ideas de sonido 1 canal se *DAÑO* 2 veces el integrado integrados malos, usos inde*B*idos, etc. Las veces q*UE* lo reemplace funciono hasta caer en mis manos otra vez averiado, cansado y de no conseguir el stk en un canal armé el pioneer de nuk 200w con los transistores atornillados al mismo di*S*ipador de pc.- Espero Haberte ayudado con estos consejos si ves en mi perfil esta todavia el que armé. Saludos


----------



## dark_soul (May 8, 2014)

Saludos, recurro al foro con la esperanza de encontrar ayuda a mi problema que me esta partiendo la cabeza.

Resulta que "calcule" los valores para un amplificador AB para que entregara 4W RMS sobre un altavoz de 8Ω, simulado obtengo 3W RMS, sin embargo mi problema esta cuando armo físicamente el circuito.

Para la alimentación uso 2 fuentes de PC para obtener la fuente simétrica, desde que enciendo las fuentes hay un ruido constante y los dos TIP31 se calientan, uno mas que otro, no se si esto sea normal (no tienen disipador).

Ojala me puedan orientar en que parte del diseño esta mal o cual es la causa de ruido sin señal de entrada.

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2014)

Empecemos por el principio:
1). Ponele disipadores a los TIPs.
2) Puenteá un par de diodos de los que fijan la polarización estática de la salida para bloquear los transistores de salida cuando no hay señal.
Veamos que sucede entonces...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2014)

Las fuentes de PC pueden ser ruidosas , probá con otra fuente.

Y si pasás el VAS (Q6) para arriba con un PNP y hacés acoplamiento directo ?

Te evitarías C6 y alguna resistencia


----------



## dark_soul (May 11, 2014)

Hola, gracias por su interes en ayudarme, no habia tenido tiempo de realizar prubas hasta el dia de ayer y aun tengo problemas.

Como primera instancia fue ponerle unos disipadores que tenia, son algo pequeños (los muestro en la foto) y no se si sean suficiente para disipar la potencia de 4W. Pero bueno, el problema fue mas alla del calentamiento, ahora el TIP31 de la parte inferior (el que sustituye el PNP) se quema e inmediatamente despues las fuentes se ponen en corto proteguiendose y por ende apagandose, esto solo ocurre cuendo conecto el emisor a los -12V, de otra forma si queda flotando o sin la etapa de potencia todo marcha con normalidad.

Debido a que no se la causa anterior y despues de haber quemado algunos TIP31, decidi mejor cambiar a una fuente siemple de 9V a transformador y con un 7809, disminui la potencia en diseño, teniendo como resultado 1 Vp sobre un altavoz de 8Ω, dando como resultado una potencia "teorica" de 125 mW segun yo.

A pesar de que funciona, los disipadores para esa "potencia" no son suficientes, pues al paso de 1 minuto los TIP31 empiezan a calentarse y lo que mas me tiene desconcertado es que el 7809 de la fuente se calienta mas y en menor tiempo, quiero suponer que esto se debe a que se le esta demandando mas corriente de lo pensado.

Esto me ha hecho pensar que quiza mi calculo para la polarizacion de los TIP31 sea incorrecta o que este omitiendo algun detalle para su optimo funcionamiento, es por eso que recurro nuevamente al foro con la esperanza de su ayuda.

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2014)

No entiendo , el diagrama indica 9V y lo alimentás con dos fuentes de PC de 12 V en serie ? 

Para poner dos fuentes de PC en serie : las cajas no se deben tocar y al menos una no debe tener conexión a tierra (la tercera pata del enchufe)


----------



## dark_soul (May 11, 2014)

Como comente en el post anterior cambie la configuración del amplificador de potencia a una sola fuente, esta vez a 9V (con transformador y regulador 7809), disminuyendo también la potencia sobre el altavoz de 8Ω.

El cambio lo realice debido a que con la fuente simetrica +-12 se quemaba el TIP31 de la parte inferior, el que conecta el colector a -12V.

Mi intención es ir probando con poca potencia para ir incrementando paulatinamente hasta conseguir los 4W.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 11, 2014)

Hola!

Veamos.
Con fuente simétrica quita C6, R6 y R7. No sirven, no los necesitas en ese circuito. 

Pero como cambiaste a fuente simple:
Tener 3 diodos me suena a bias alto y mal diseñado por afectar sobre uno en vez de ambos. Intenta cambiar la etapa de salida, de Darlington a Sziklai.

También intenta quitando un diodo y aumenta R14 y R15 porque me suena a que puede meter ruido de la fuente y al no tener etapa de entrada, sino al VAS directamente, se hace más sensible al ruido de la fuente. O en vez de sólo tener R14, sería una red Bootstrap para un mejor rechazo al ripple de la fuente.
Te recomiendo que le pongas la etapa de entrada, aunque sea la Singleton si no quieres la Diferencial. Ya que no me va que se inyecte la señal directamente al VAS, nada como un ampli con etapa de entrada. Ya que no son muy lindos esos amplis con la entrada directamente al VAS, mucho mejor en muchos aspectos la etapa de entrada.

Otra cosa que no tiene o no le alcanzo a ver es la realimentación. Para esto sirve la etapa de entrada, pues puedes controlar la ganancia del ampli y tiene una mejor calidad el sonido. 
También reemplaza como dije, tu etapa cuasicomplementaria a Sziklai, unos buenos usuarios me la recomendaron y tuve mejores resultados!

1Vpp por 9V... puedes obtener alrededor de 6Vpp con esa etapa de salida. Pero bueno, eso es dependiendo la potencia que pretendas obtener.

Alimentalo con +12V mejor, es más fácil obtener 4W que con 9V para una menor distorsión, si no te importa mucho, pues con los 9V y GND, no uses los -12V de la fuente, sólo +12V, regulados a 9V y GND.

Salu2!


----------



## dark_soul (May 18, 2014)

Hola nuevamente, despues de un rato de investigacion y quemar uno que otro TIP31/32, por fin logre un amplificador "decente" es decir: no hay ruido cuando no hay señal de entrada, ademas que la temperatura de los transistores esta dentro del rango, esto con la configuracion Sziklai (tal como me lo recomendo Domonation Corporation).

Me gustaria pedir nuevamente su apoyo para que me orienten como puedo mejorar este amplificador, por ejemplo la retroalimentacion y la etapa diferencial, ya sea con OPAM o con BJT.

Navegando un poco encontre una configuracion que se me hizo interesante solo que tengo algunas dudas, por ejemplo:

- Segun en el diagrama los transistores TR4 y TR5 son del VAS, que es el VAS? y cuales son las consideraciones de diseño, alli mismo hay un circulo que dice BIAS, quiero suponer que son los diodos, es correcto?

-Por ultimo la etapa de entrada diferencial, que debo considerar para la polarizacion y la seleccion de una resistencia para el feedback.

Nuevamente gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 21, 2014)

Hola!

Puedes hacer algo tan simple como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 110704

Se trata de un ampli que emplea como etapa de entrada un operacional cualquiera, amplificará la señal unas cuantas veces para enviar esta señal al VAS, que aquí el VAS es formado por R4, 5, 6, 7, D1 y 2), luego sigue la etapa de salida formada por los transistores Q1-4 que forman el amplificador de corriente para poder manejar el altavoz. Así de simple puedes hacer uno.

Emplea cualquier OP AMP que tengas o que consigas.

Lo más simple que puedes hacer...

Siguiendo:

El VAS es el amplificador de voltaje (*V*oltage *A*mplifier *S*tage. Es la etapa encargada de amplificar el voltaje que irá al altavoz, pero como esta etapa es imposible que pueda manejar bien un altavoz, pues se coloca un amplificador de corriente, que inyectando el voltaje que proviene del VAS, pues amplifica este voltaje por un factor de 0.8 según el libro del Sr. Douglas Self, Diseño de amplificadores de audio. Pues si el VAS amplifica de forma que la máxima excursión de la onda sea de 10V pico a pico, el amplificador de corriente entregará alrededor de 8V pico a pico a la carga que es el altavoz, y como amplifica la corriente, pues queda limitada por la fuente, transistores, potencia requerida, etc....

Es una etapa muy importante en cualquier ampli, ya que si no estuviera, nuestros amplis sonarían muy poquito, pues si le inyectamos 1V de señal, obtendremos alrededor de 1V a falta del VAS.

Para obtener potencia necesitamos voltaje y corriente, el VAS proporciona el voltaje y los transistores finales la corriente. 

Ese símbolo de Bias puede ser un par de diodos, un preset, un arreglo de resistencia/diodo/preset o un transistor con unas resistencias de polarización y puede traer un preset de bajo valor para calibrar la corriente en reposo.

-------------------------------------------

Guiándome de lo que dice el libro y unas cuantas pruebas y simulaciones y usando este circuito:
Ver el archivo adjunto 110483

En la base de TR6 deben existir unos 600mV para minimizar la distosión por cruce por cero al igual que en la base de TR8. Esta medición es midiendo entre el punto indicado y GND del ampli.

Entre las dos bases mencionadas deben existir alrededor de 1.2V.

Según unas simulaciones y me parece que en el libro lo mencionan, dicen que en los emisores de TR4 y TR5 deben circular unos 2mA.

De la etapa diferencial, sobre el colector de TR1 deberán existir 600mV aproximadamente y alrededor de 1mA
R4 y RF1 suelen ser del mismo valor para obtener el menor offset posible. Un valor superior a 10K suele verse en cualquier ampli.

Es todo lo que te puedo decir, ya que no estoy tan avanzado en esto 

Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2014)

Q1 + Q3 son dos junturas , Q2 + Q4 es una sola juntura ; así que el bias R5 , R6 , D1 y D2 no debería ser simétrico 

Y la realimentación ?  - Ya la vi es Fb


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Q1 + Q3 son dos junturas , Q2 + Q4 es una sola juntura ; así que el bias R5 , R6 , D1 y D2 no debería ser simétrico
> 
> Y la realimentación ?  - Ya la vi es Fb



Necesito continuar con el libro del Sr. Douglas Self 

Fuera de eso, un ampli como ese no debe dar problemas para 4W, y si queremos mantener el VAS "intacto" podríamos cambiar la etapa cuasicomplementaria por una complementaria Sziklai y listo, aunque posiblemente se deban retocar algunas cositas del VAS.

Ese ampli según lo saqué en las variantes de fuente simple, simétrica y va desde 1.5W hasta 41W. Así que puede usarse como un ejemplo para el ampli inicial, uno de 4W pero usando un OP AMP como "front end" o primera etapa.


----------



## dark_soul (May 26, 2014)

Gracias por su ayuda, casi no dispongo de mucho tiempo para ir probando, pero ahi la llevo, la idea al final es conseguir un cto optimo para mayor potencia, pero primero entender el funcionamiento con menos potencia.

Ahorita lo que tengo montado en el protoboard es lo mas parecido al circuito del amplificador basico del libro de douglas + una etapa de proteccion, resulta que cuando el volumen es bajo en la fuente de sonido, a la salida tengo mucho ruido, conforme incremento volumen, la onda es mas clara, pero aun asi se percibe un poco de ruido.

Solo para salir de dudas, todo lo tengo montado en protoboard (las menos uniones con cable que sea posible), el reproductor de mp3 como fuente de sonido (conectado por un cable de 1m aprox de 3.5 mm), mas las dos fuentes de PC.

Sera posible que eso sea el factor de ruido o sea alguna etapa del amplificador?

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 26, 2014)

Hola!

Intenta conectando el GND del altavoz directamente al GND de la fuente al igual que el GND de la fuente de sonido. A veces esto soluciona el ruido que tienes en tu ampli. Ah y también, coloca unos capacitores de al menos 10uF en los buses de alimentación de tu proto.

Salu2!


----------



## ingeniero18 (May 27, 2014)

Cómo andan? Acabo de armar un amplificador de la siguiente página:
construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php

Suena bárbaro!!! Es bastante fiel al sonido y tiene muy buena salida.
El tema es el siguiente: en ausencia de audio, tiene un ruido continuo que no puedo sacar!!! El mismo es opacado al subir el volumen, por lo que no se amplifica al pedirle potencia., pero si quiero escuchar en volumen bajo es molesto.

Hice un gabinete de chapa, por lo que pienso que no es problema de interferencia externa.

Pueden ayudarme?

Gracias!!!


----------



## penrico (May 27, 2014)

¿Será ruido de fuente? Posiblemente. A lo mejor el transformador que has puesto no tiene la suficiente capacidad de corriente, o los capacitores de la fuente no son lo suficientemente grandes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 27, 2014)

Intenta conectar un capacitor de 100nF entre +VCC y GND y otro de igual valor entre GND y -VCC.
Con estos capacitores se suele eliminar el ruido de fuente y otros ruidos que existan entre +/VCC, si no es así, pues considera aumentar los capacitores de tu fuente.

Salu2!


----------



## ingeniero18 (May 27, 2014)

penrico dijo:
			
		

> ¿Será ruido de fuente? Posiblemente. A lo mejor el transformador que has puesto no tiene la suficiente capacidad de corriente, o los capacitores de la fuente no son lo suficientemente grandes.



El trafo que puse es más grande del que necesito, por lo que no creo que sea eso.
Voy a probar con los capacitores.
Muchas gracias!!!



			
				Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> Intenta conectar un capacitor de 100nF entre +VCC y GND y otro de igual valor entre GND y -VCC.
> Con estos capacitores se suele eliminar el ruido de fuente y otros ruidos que existan entre +/VCC, si no es así, pues considera aumentar los capacitores de tu fuente.
> 
> Salu2!



O sea que es muy probable que el tema sea la fuente!!! Agrego capacitores y les comento.

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 27, 2014)

Sabes, puedes estar más seguro de que la fuente te está traicionando si haces esta prueba:

Con un generador de señales, ya sea que poseas uno, lo consigas prestado o por aquí publiqué una página web que genera ondas senoidales desde 1 hasta 20KHz. El punto es que inyectes una señal de 1KHz al ampli, esto lo realizas a muy bajo volumen, si falta filtrado podrás percibir claramente el ruido de la red (60Hz). Aunque, bueno, si con los capacitores se soluciona, pues ya para que haces esta prueba....

Si posee un potenciómetro tu ampli, asegurate que la carcasa del mismo vaya a GND para que no capte ruidos, que por lo regular un potenciómetro sin GND en su carcasa ayuda mucho a tener ruidos, por eso a mí no me gustan los potes.

Salu2!

(no se ni en qué estaba pensando cuando puse "si no es así, pues considera aumentar los capacitores de tu fuente".... ya te lo habían dicho....)


----------



## ingeniero18 (May 27, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> Sabes, puedes estar más seguro de que la fuente te está traicionando si haces esta prueba:
> 
> Con un generador de señales, ya sea que poseas uno, lo consigas prestado o por aquí publiqué una página web que genera ondas senoidales desde 1 hasta 20KHz. El punto es que inyectes una señal de 1KHz al ampli, esto lo realizas a muy bajo volumen, si falta filtrado podrás percibir claramente el ruido de la red (60Hz). Aunque, bueno, si con los capacitores se soluciona, pues ya para que haces esta prueba....
> 
> ...



Hago lo de los capacitores, y si no funciona meto 1 kHz y pruebo.

Gracias!!!!


----------



## crimson (May 27, 2014)

¿Será un loop de masa? Fijate un problema similar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ar-funcionando-pero-zumbaaa-95729/#post787229

Saludos C


----------



## ingeniero18 (May 27, 2014)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> ¿Será un loop de masa? Fijate un problema similar:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ar-funcionando-pero-zumbaaa-95729/#post787229
> 
> Saludos C



Epa!!! Lo veo... gracias


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 6, 2014)

hola a todos tengo un amplificador de 12v pero hace poco al encenderlo comenzo a hacer un ruido como de zumbido en el parlante...este tiene 3 TDA2030A...no se que pueda ser si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho....


----------



## Marce (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola, bienvenido, mira, pueden ser muchas cosas, para empezar te diria que revises soldaduras, pistas y si esta todo bien montado, si no encontras nada mal  pone el esquema y fotos del montaje.
 Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2014)

Fijate además si alguno de esos se recalienta


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 6, 2014)

Revisaste la fuente? Y la etapa de filtrado DC? Deberías tener al menos 4700uf por rama de alimentación. Saludos!


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 6, 2014)

Este es subo varias por las dudas *por*q*ue* hay algunas que la luz se ve mucho en las fotos...espero que sirvan


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 6, 2014)

matyuivc dijo:
			
		

> Este es subo varias por las dudas xq hay algunas que la luz se ve mucho en las fotos...espero que sirvan




@matyuivc Puede que tengas un Voltaje DC en la salida a parlante, ya mediste ese voltaje, alguno de esos TDA como siempre va exigido y hasta ahí llego, prueba lo que te dicen cual de los 3 calienta mas , pero si mis ojos no me fallan hay condensador de filtrado inflado puede que el problema central sea ahí, que es solo cambiarlo y puede que lo saques funcionando.


----------



## Marce (Jul 6, 2014)

Si, tambien lo veo como inflado, creo que es C39. El circuito dejo de funcionar de un dia para el otro?


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 7, 2014)

Hola! Por lo que se ve en la foto, el capacitor inflado cuyo negativo está conectado a la rama -V de la fuente debería ser reemplazado. Casi con seguridad estaría solucionada la falla.
Buena suerte!


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 7, 2014)

Si dejo de funcionar de un día para el otro...acabó de cambiar el capacitor era uno de 2200uF-25 V y sigue igual...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2014)

¿ Porqué falta un díodo "al fondo a la derecha" ? :

Ver el archivo adjunto 113336


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 7, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Porqué falta un díodo "al fondo a la derecha" ? :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113336





@DOSMETROS fíjate que ahí esta el diodo lo que pasa es que esta tapado, se alcanza a ver el cátodo marcado de gris entre el cable verde y azul, debe ser que no le gustan que le tomen  fotos  los paparazzi, por el lado de las soldaduras se ve el diodo soldado + otros 2 de 1A

Ver el archivo adjunto 113341





			
				matyuivc dijo:
			
		

> Si dejo de funcionar de un día para el otro...acabó de cambiar el capacitor era uno de 2200uF-25 V y sigue igual...





@matyuivc Si ya cambiaste el condensador, mediste que los diodos estén bien, hiciste lo que te comente de medir si hay algún voltaje DC a la salida parlante, a mi parecer uno de los 3 mosqueteros "TDA" falleció , porque estos circuitos son como los mosqueteros uno para todos y todos para uno.


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 7, 2014)

Medi si hay voltaje DC a la salida del parlante y si hay...varía entre 6.8v y 7.2v...
Y en el caso de q*ue* alguno de los TDA2030A se haya dañado como puedo hacer para verificarlos


----------



## Marce (Jul 7, 2014)

Como dijo Dosme


			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fijate además si alguno de esos se recalienta


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 8, 2014)

matyuivc dijo:
			
		

> Medi si hay voltaje DC a la salida del parlante y si hay...varía entre 6.8v y 7.2v...
> Y en el caso de q alguno de los TDA2030A se haya dañado como puedo hacer para verificarlos






@matyuivc En mis años de experiencia con amplificadores monolíticos TDA, cuando hay un voltaje parcial DC a la salida del parlante hay uno que ya dejo este mundo, como saber cual es, pues mira cuando un TDA trabaja bien calienta, cuando trabaja exigido se recalienta mas de lo normal, cuando esta muerto o dañado esta frio, otro punto que debes tener en cuenta es que si se daño ese condensador de 2200uF, a mi parecer se llevo mas de uno por delante, veo uno de 1000uF y también uno como de 470uF creo, lo veo también muy sospechoso, yo de vos cambio ese par de condensadores.


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 8, 2014)

al parecer hay 2 que ya dejaron este mundo  ....*por*q*ue* le quite el disipador lo encendi y uno (el de la derecha) se calentaba (y me queme )...pero los otros 2 no calentaban pero ni siquiera un poquito...ha*s*i que creo que ahi esta el problema los cambiare y tambien cambiare esos capacitores para evitar problemas en el futuro....los cambiare y luego respondere para contarles los resultados muchisimas gracias a todos los que respondieron a mi problema....


----------



## Marce (Jul 9, 2014)

Por eso antes de tocar algo que pueda levantar temperatura hay que poner saliva en la punta del dedo  
 Me alegro que hallas encontrado el problema, ojala sea solo eso.
Saludos


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 14, 2014)

Una pregunta...si he quitado los TDA2030A que al parecer estan dañados no deberia dejar de hacer el zumbido que hacia anteriormente...???
Porque los quite y al encender el amplificador sigue produciendo ese ruido...quisiera sacarme esta duda antes de comprar los TDA2030A....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

cambiá los tres


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 14, 2014)

Acabo de sacar el tercer TDA (no hace ningun ruido obviamente) pero acabo de darme cuenta de que el capacitor de 2200uF que habia cambiado se calienta (lo cambie por uno de 2200uf/50v y antes tenia uno de 2200uf/25v)...no se que hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2014)

O  pusiste el capacitor al revés, o tenés un díodo en corto antes del capacitor ese


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola, hace unos días me propuse armar un amplificador portátil para mis audífonos por que no sonaban tan fuerte como quería, así que decidí utilizar un TDA2822M alimentado a 2.8V  con este esquemático
Ver el archivo adjunto 114373

Todo funciona de maravilla, y pienso alimentarlo a 9V para reducir la distorsión, el problema es que el amplificador tiene un ruido de fondo bastante molesto si no se tiene música reproduciendo es continuo, igual al que suena en los altavoces de un equipo de audio cuando el volumen se tiene muy fuerte, solo que este es constante, no importa si el volumen sube o baja (Problema con tierra tampoco puede ser, unifique todas como se debe) ¿Como puedo reducir o eliminar esos ruidos?


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 25, 2014)

Subí una foto de lo que armaste y de paso alimentalo con más voltaje, menos de 3V es muy poco.
Yo tengo el mismo y funciona bien, la imagen es de CSV no?


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 25, 2014)

experimentador dijo:
			
		

> Subí una foto de lo que armaste y de paso alimentalo con más voltaje, menos de 3V es muy poco.
> Yo tengo el mismo y funciona bien, la imagen es de CSV no?



En efecto amigo, la imagen es de CSV, pero no podria mandar ahora una foto del ampli, mi camara esta por ahora "Muerta"



			
				experimentador dijo:
			
		

> menos de 3V es muy poco.



Es por eso que pienso alimentarlo con 9V.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 25, 2014)

Hace la prueba y postea lo que obtuviste


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 25, 2014)

experimentador dijo:
			
		

> Hace la prueba y postea lo que obtuviste



Con 9V el ruido sigue, pero no cambia sigue constante, con 12V lo mismo y con 5V la misma historia.


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 25, 2014)

Tenés todas las conexiones bien hechas y los valores de los componentes son los correctos?
Probaste con otro 2822?
Que cables y fichas estás usando?


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 25, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Tenés todas las conexiones bien hechas y los valores de los componentes son los correctos?
> Probaste con otro 2822?
> Que cables y fichas estás usando?



Si todos los valores son correctos, las conexiones también. Para los cables use cable telefónico pelado.

Si, ya también probé con otro 2822 y el ruido es el mismo, no varia según los factores externos ni nada parecido.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 26, 2014)

He de agregar que el cacharrito es algo sensible a ala radiación. La señal proveniente de un micrófono inalámbrico fue incluso decodificada por algunos segundos y la señal que viene de los coches de Policia y radiotaxis se mete en las señal como un conjunto de pitidos. ¡Incluso el campo magnético de los cables de alta tensión se mete en la señal! (Que ruido tan enigmático e inquietante  )


----------



## SuperLogico (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola si no me equivoco este integrado esta en los parlantes de mi PC, proba con alimentacio del USB son 5 volt, tal vez el problema sea algun filtro, aunque lo dudo. Saludos.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 26, 2014)

SuperLogico dijo:


> Hola si no me equivoco este integrado esta en los parlantes de mi PC, proba con alimentacio del USB son 5 volt, tal vez el problema sea algun filtro, aunque lo dudo. Saludos.



Todas las piezas que use eran nuevas y de un lugar al que le tengo mucha confianza por que nada de lo que venden es falsificado o sale defectuoso. Ademas, anteriormente lo alimentaba al USB por que lo usaba con la computadora, el ruido era el mismo,  pero necesitaba hacerlo mas portátil y le cambie la alimentación a 2 pilas AA recargables (Y el ruido fue el mismo  )


----------



## miguelus (Jul 27, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Un par de preguntas...

En los dos canales ¿Está el mismo problema?

Si pone el volumen al mínimo (Pines 6 y 7 a masa) ¿Sigue el ruido?

¿Has probado a introducir el circuito en una caja metálica conectada al Negativo de alimentación.

Entre el Pin 2 (Alimentación) y Pin 4 (GND) sería conveniente poner un Condensador de p.e. 100µF/10Voltios.

Sal U2


----------



## crimson (Jul 27, 2014)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> He de agregar que el cacharrito es algo sensible a ala radiación. La señal proveniente de un micrófono inalámbrico fue incluso decodificada por algunos segundos y la señal que viene de los coches de Policia y radiotaxis se mete en las señal como un conjunto de pitidos.



A mí se me hace que está oscilando, por eso "detecta" las señales de radio. Yo haría lo que dice miguelus, tratando de derivar a masa todas las posibles fuentes de oscilación, en la entrada y desacoplando la alimentación.
Saludos C


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 27, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> A mí se me hace que está oscilando, por eso "detecta" las señales de radio. Yo haría lo que dice miguelus, tratando de derivar a masa todas las posibles fuentes de oscilación, en la entrada y desacoplando la alimentación.
> Saludos C



Lo estoy alimentando con baterías, así que problemas de rizado, oscilación o ese tipo de ruidos filtrados de una fuente mal filtrada se pueden descartar, y como ya había dicho, no importa si el ruido esta al mínimo, máximo, si hay o no música ese ligero ruido de "soplido" siempre esta presente en ambos canales con la misma intensidad.





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Un par de preguntas...
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo amigo, voy a hacer otra vez otro amplificador alimentado con una fuente de 12V 1.2A y añadiré ese capacitor para mejorar la estabilidad de la fuente. 

Y aprovechando ¿Alguien sabe que potencia obtendre a 12V con ese TDA2822M a 8Ω?

Segun el datasheet a 9V se obtienen 1000mW, pero no dice cuantos a 12.





miguelus dijo:


> ¿Has probado a introducir el circuito en una caja metálica conectada al Negativo de alimentación.
> 
> Sal U2



Yo siempre uso MDF para mis diseños, me gusta mas trabajar en ese material. DOSMETROS alguna vez me dijo que usara aluminio y que ahí conectase todas las tierras y así esta hecho ese circuito.

Por cierto, a este circuito lo quiero usar para armar una pequeña grabadora portátil, sin embargo en una sola tablilla incluí un VUmetro con el LM3915, un circuito de encendido a distancia, uno de control entre salida a auriculares externos y bocinas incluidas, carga USB y un pequeño sistema de luces audioritmicas. ¿Solo debo unir la tierra del Amplificador o todo lo que sea tierra en mis circuitos debo unirlo y derivarlo al aluminio?


----------



## crimson (Jul 27, 2014)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:


> Lo estoy alimentando con baterías, así que problemas de oscilación o ese tipo de ruidos filtrados de una fuente mal filtrada se pueden descartar, y como ya había dicho, no importa si el ruido esta al mínimo, máximo, si hay o no música ese ligero ruido de "soplido" siempre esta presente en ambos canales con la misma intensidad.



Ojo que con continua también puede largarse a oscilar en alta frecuencia, por eso el "soplido"

Saludos C


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 28, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Ojo que con continua también puede largarse a oscilar en alta frecuencia, por eso el "soplido"
> 
> Saludos C



El soplido que sale de los auriculares seguro que le sera familiar a todo aquel que halla escuchado música muy fuerte en un amplificador y cuando la música para y se hace ese silencio entre pista y pista se escucha ese soplido saliendo de los altavoces.


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 31, 2014)

Recientemente arme otro circuito exactamente igual, pero acercando mas los capacitores al CI, el efecto soplido disminuyo mucho, pero sigue presente.


----------

